# iWeb : réactions



## ithymique (27 Janvier 2006)

j'ai l'occasion d'essayer ce logiciel, il a l'air fascinant au premier abord (wysiwyg, rendu safari-like, glisser-déposer de multimédia, fonctions déjà connues dans Pages et plus, etc.), mais quand on commence à l'utiliser on s'aperçoit que ce n'est pas du tout étudié pour un concepteur averti de pages web. je parle des vraies pages web et pas des RSS etc.
Je suis déconcerté.

- impossible de créer des modèles !
- impossible de créer une page vide directement !!
- impossible de dupliquer une page !!!
- impossible de créer un style (on peut le copier-coller, mais c'est fastidieux)
- impossible d'enregistrer un site iweb ou une page iweb en tant que fichier iweb - tous les sites créés sont stockés dans un seul gros fichier xml plutôt inexploitable (bibliothèque/application support/iweb/machin/afficher le paquet) et ensuite exporté en html/CSS mais avec une feuille CSS par page.
- pas de gestionnaire FTP (d'un autre côté ça ne marche plus chez tiscali..)

- zones de texte pas toujours faciles à sélectionner (passons)
- les menus sont tout vides !

bref on est condamné à insérer une page toute faite, supprimer les objets, ôter le titre, copier-coller. et recommencer à la page d'après.

- un seul inspecteur (déjà que je n'étais pas fan de l'inspecteur, ça me paraît anti-ergonomique, et bien là on ne peut plus en afficher qu'un seul)
- pas de tableaux
- navigateur média (iphoto etc....) vraiment pas génial, et lent (c'est le G4 ! c'est le G4 !) mais le reste a l'air plutôt rapide (vraiment très rapide si on compare à mozilla 
- aide inexistante (pour l'instant, mais vu ce que l'on ne peut pas faire avec, l'aide a l'air inutile)
- confusion des différents sites créés

Bref, on peut utiliser les pages faites à l'avance, faire des flèches comme dans hypercard (c'est déjà ça), mais iweb a l'air plutôt inutilisable à long terme. Evidemment si votre but est de créer un site web / multimédia en 5 minutes sans rien y connaître, c'est parfait.

Au moins dans Keynote on peut créer ses propres modèles. C'est très peu pratique d'éditer tout un thème (j'aimerais bien insérer du texte Cliquez ici moi aussi) mais au moins c'est possible.
Apple nous prendrait-elle pour des nuls ? ou a-t-elle peur de vexer les éditeurs ? ou conserve-t-elle le meilleur pour Mac OS 10.5 en nous condamnant en attendant à refaire toujours les mêmes manips inutiles ? ou simplement préfère-t-elle nous revendre le même logiciel tous les ans en ajoutant une fonction après l'autre ?
bref j'espère que ça va s'améliorer et vite ! je ne doute pas qu'en bidouillant le code source html ou même le flux xml de base (et c'est là qu'on verra fleurir les modèles payants) on puisse pallier ces manques, recréer les liens vers une seule feuille de style, etc. mais quand même ! bref c'est à un éditeur de pages web CSS ce que FrontPage Express est à FrontPage, sauf que dans FrontPage on peut dupliquer un fichier pour modifier seulement ce qui nous intéresse.

A la réflexion je pense publier une page en html, la dupliquer dans le finder et éditer ensuite son code. de cette manière ce logiciel pourrait devenir exploitable. Mais je ne comprends pas que la notion de modèle personnalisé n'ait pas été prise en compte car c'est la moindre des choses pour un éditeur web.

j'entends dire qu'il s'agit d'un sous-HomePage (moins de choix). Peu adapté aux professionnels ? à voir... mais il est surtout horripilant par le côté 'c'est moi apple je sais tout et c'est bien comme ça, ne cherchez pas à faire les choses vous-mêmes mais utilisez ce qu'on vous donne parce que c'est beau, sinon démerdez-vous'.
Mais cela est tellement évident qu'on peut espérer qu'il débouchera sur un logiciel parfait.
je suis curieux de voir ce que vous en pensez car personnellement j'estime que Pages (tout au moins 2005) et iweb manquent énormément d'ergonomie. c'est décevant et à revoir. l'inspecteur unique n'est pas du tout pratique (et pas redimensionnable) et la palette des polices prend évidemment toute la place. les fenêtres se chevauchent au petit bonheur la chance et je n'ai que deux écrans, l'attribution des couleurs n'est pas assez automatique... Ont-ils peur de ressembler à Office ? ou alors ne veulent-ils faire que du "proof of concept" ?

pour le résultat dans internet explorer sur PC je n'ai pas encore testé.
sinon c'est vrai que si l'on a l'habitude de travailler par exemple sur Pages ou TextEdit et que l'on a rangé ses images dans iphoto, etc. on peut adorer le glisser-déposer, le copier-coller des styles. mais cette histoire de modèles figés est vraiment très énervante. comme dans d'autres éditeurs de pages web, la meilleure solution reste d'utiliser le logiciel pour faire un modèle html et d'éditer ensuite à la chaîne les variantes de cette page par exemple avec nvu. c'est sûrement vite fait mais fastidieux.
sinon il paraît que les profils du moniteur sont exportés avec le reste. oulah... ceux qui bossent sur un powerbook à l'écran pâle apprécieront...
steve il y en a qui bossent, je ne passe pas mon temps à mettre des photos et vidéos de mes enfants au pif sur le net ! 

allez un peu d'optimiste iweb 2 sera sûrement génial dès qu'ils auront repensé cette histoire d'inspecteur et de modèles.
j'espère pouvoir réessayer ce logiciel bientôt pour le plier de force à mes besoins

Râleur1


----------



## brome (27 Janvier 2006)

Le truc c'est que... c'est exactement à ça que se destine iWeb : mettre les photos de ses enfants et de son chien au pif sur le net !

Il est évident que se logiciel ne se destine pas à ceux qui veulent quelques choses de plus précis. Il est juste là pour permettre à Tata Janine de créer une page en deux minutes chrono pour que toute la famille puisse voir les photos de ses gamins en ligne.
En ce sens, c'est un logiciel génial, car il permet à n'importe qui, même n'y connaissant rien au web, de créer en deux temps trois mouvements un site web visuellement très joli.

Bien évidemment, en tant que designer web, si j'ai une idée bien précise d'un modèle de page, je préfèrerai de loin la créer moi-même en éditant le code du début à la fin dans un éditeur de textes. Mais pour les gens qui ne savent même pas ce qu'est du HTML, iWeb est une aubaine phénoménale.


----------



## Pochtroi (27 Janvier 2006)

> Mais pour les gens qui ne savent même pas ce qu'est du HTML, iWeb est une aubaine phénoménale.



Personnellement, je n'y connais strictement rien au HTML, j'essaie de faire ce que je peux avec les logiciels qui existent et je n'ai pas iWeb. Mais d'après la description qu'en donne ithymique, je pense pouvoir être certain que ça ne me plaira pas dans l'état actuel des choses. Pour moi, c'est le même problème qu'on peut rencontrer dans Word quand on ne le connait pas trop: je trouve insupportable qu'un ordinateur décide à ma place ce que je dois faire et qu'il refuse de me laisser préférer une autre solution ! On a droit à un minimum de créativité, même quand on est complètement branque.


----------



## kisco (27 Janvier 2006)

je confirme sa très grande limitation. Le pire pour moi, c'est l'imopssibilité de créer un nouveau modèle, comme c'est si facile dans Pages et Keynote, vraiment dommage.

et pour ceux qui en veulent plus, il y a RapidWeaver ou SandVox


----------



## ithymique (27 Janvier 2006)

pour word c'est vrai que c'est horripilant parce que c'est un traitement de texte et pas un logiciel de mise en page mais il y a moyen de contourner, utilises-tu ces fonctions :

- format habillage devant & avancé : ne pas décaler avec le texte
- alt déplacer, ctrl redimensionner etc.
- insertion automatique / tout décocher 
- régler un objet et définir comme attributs par défaut

sinon en tant qu'éditeur wysiwyg iweb est très sympa et on aimerait que d'autres logiciels proposent les mêmes fonctions et la même rapidité.
vu que tout est dans un seul fichier xml je pense qu'il y a de sérieuses bidouilles possibles
pour le code html ça va un moment...

pleurons ce bon vieux hypercard


----------



## Gwen (27 Janvier 2006)

Oui, après essais, je suis aussi extrêmement déçu 

C'est vraiment trop limité comme logiciel. Toutes les pages d'internet vont se ressemblés de plus en plus, du moins les pages des fans de Mac


----------



## .Steff (27 Janvier 2006)

rien ne vaut un bon BB edit ou un Taco HTML pour coder ses pages. !


----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2006)

Il est effectivement jeune, Apple à manqué de temps de développement cela semble évident. Maintenant comme toujours les versions futures vont gommer le côté trop .Mac actuel (c'est à souhaiter). Reste les thèmes, je n'ai pas vraiment d'infos sur le principe d'utilisation à travers l'application mais les sites sortis d'iweb montrent des incohérences (texte en image), mise en page très (trop) grande pour une résolution en 1024x768, visibilité aléatoire sur IE PC... bref, il lui faut prendre la mesure du web de manière plus généraliste pour convaincre à mon avis.


----------



## wappo (27 Janvier 2006)

Je profite du thread pour vous faire part de mon étonnement concernant iWeb.

De manière générale j'adore les iApps, c'est donc pour ça que je me suis empressé de commander iLife '06. J'ai reçu la petite boîte magique hier, j'ai tout de suite installé la suite. iPhoto est vraiment mieux, je n'ai pas encore tester iMovie/iDvd mais je pense que ça va être sympa aussi.

Par contre iWeb est INUTILISABLE. Le logiciel se lance, tout semble ok. J'ajoute 1 page, 1 seconde. Ca va encore. 1 troisième ? Ca rame mais ça rame ! Quoi que je fasse, déplacer une image, tapper du text ou que sais-je encore, j'ai droit à la petite roue. Même en ne faisant rien j'ai la petite roue qui se met à tourner - on sait pas pourquoi. Je m'attendais quand même à autre chose sachant que ça tourne sur un iMac G5 octobre 2004 [1,8Ghz avec 1Go de ram]... Je suis vraiment dessus par ce soft, j'ai tout tenté pour améliorer la chose - pas moyen. Si vous avez une petite idée du "pourquoi du comment" j'apprécierais grandement l'éclairage de ma lanterne.

En l'état des choses, je vais continuer à utiliser *Rapidweaver* qui est *supérieur sur tout les points* par rapport à cette catastrophe qu'est *iWeb*.

Banzaï


----------



## momo-fr (27 Janvier 2006)

J'ai regardé un peu le poids des images dans les sites réalisés par iWeb, les bandeaux en .png pèsent un poids mort terrible, les grands font 460 ko les plus étroits 150 ko, il va faloir prévoir de la bande passante en plus sur les .Mac européens qui rament déjà bien... 

En l'état c'est inutilisable pour un chti site sans ADSL, vraiment pas optimisé cet iWeb... dommage. :mouais:


----------



## pallaire2 (28 Janvier 2006)

Globalement d'accord avec les commentaires précédents, iWeb dans l'état est très limité mais quel confort dans la mise en page... C'est ce qui manque actuellement à RapidWeaver peut-être dans la version 3.5 ? Soyons optimiste.


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

Sans doute faut-il s'attendre à ce qu'Apple nous sorte un jour le grand frère d'iWeb, avec autant de facilités wysiwyg, mais davantage de fonctionnalités pour les pros (ou le grand public un peu plus ambitieux)...
Un peu ce qu'Aperture est à iPhoto.
Ca semble devenir la règle chez Apple : pour chaque type de produit, une déclinaison version grand public et une version pro.
Apple est sans doute en train de tester son bébé auprès du grand public avant de le faire grandir. A ce titre, ce que j'ai pu voir sur la keynote me paraît extrêmement prometteur pour la suite.

Mais comme on n'est pas au forum Rumeurs, j'en reviens au sujet : est-ce que les lenteurs observées par Wappo sur un G5 1.8GHz 1Go Ram  ont été vérifiées chez d'autres avec ce genre de config, ou est-ce juste le Mac de Wappo qui fait des siennes (peut-être qu'un Shadock de son Mac ne pompe pas dans le bon sens  ) ?


----------



## wappo (28 Janvier 2006)

Je crois qu'il va falloir que je dé-shadockise mon Mac je vois pas d'autre solution. J'ai tenter une réinstallation d'iWeb hier --> toujours le même problème de lenteur, de freeze et d'arrachage de cheveux !


----------



## fredintosh (28 Janvier 2006)

wappo a dit:
			
		

> Je crois qu'il va falloir que je dé-shadockise mon Mac je vois pas d'autre solution. J'ai tenter une réinstallation d'iWeb hier --> toujours le même problème de lenteur, de freeze et d'arrachage de cheveux !














Pardon d'insister, mais les autres utilisateurs d'iWeb ont-ils le même problème que Wappo ?


----------



## wappo (28 Janvier 2006)

Bon j'ai trouvé la réponse à mon problème ! Les shadoks vont pouvoir continuer de dormir au chaud dans mon Mac.

Le problème vient du fait que mon dossier utilisateur "Séquences" entre en conflit avec l'inspecteur multimédia. Pour info ce dossier faisait 70Go et contenait divers type de fichier vidéo mov, mpg, avi, divx. Je l'ai déplacé sur le bureau et là plus aucun problème ! iWeb tourne parfaitement.

Pour les anglophones, il y a un fil de discussions sur le support americain apple : http://discussions.apple.com/message.jspa?messageID=1536768


----------



## toys (29 Janvier 2006)

pour moi qui suis une super brel en page internet je suis satisfait de se logiciel simple comme tout et vue que l'on ne peut se payer un web-master pour notre groupe de musique on le fait a la maison mais ce qui me fait le plus grognier s'est le fait de se tapé des nom a ralonge http:///.truc.machin.bidule........... et j'en passe et des meilleurs.

je cherche (en fait j'ai fait un tradada la dessus) un .com ou .fr qui me permet de bossé avec iweb si sa existe j'achette de suite.

en attendant d'avoir un web-master et de quoi le payer.


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu, MacGeneration a fait un test (aperçu) de iWeb.


----------



## flotifr (30 Janvier 2006)

Je confirme les propos qui ont été exprimés jusqu'ici ; iWeb est inutilisable tel quel.

Le simple fait de ne pas pouvoir dupliquer les pages rend le travail plus laborieux que de coder une feuille de style. Biensûr, je fais du webdesign et on pourrait se demander pourquoi je me plainds puisque ce logiciel ne vise pas ma profession...

Ben, en fait, je m'étais dis que peut-être, si le logiciel codait correctement les pages, j'aurais pu gagner un temps précieux dans la réalisation de mes sites : genre iWeb me code une feuille de style avec toutes les corrections pour être compatible avec tous les navigateurs et hop, j'y intègre des services ! Mais là je rêve je crois... Pourtant avec la base de données sur le web qu'on a maintenant, il ne serait pas illusoire de mettre au point une app de ce genre...

Bref, iWeb, non seulement code incorrectement les sites mais en plus, pour ne pas se compliquer la vie, dès que cela demande plus de 3 lignes de code, il nous colle un beau png qui peut éventuellement, si on pousse un peu le bouchon, représenter graphiquement la page entière !!!! Alors des pages de 500 ou 600 Ko, je vois mal comment naviguer ensuite...

Pour couronner le tout, la mise en ligne via .mac (très simple du reste) est un calvaire, puisque notre gentil iWeb met à jour l'intégralité de l'ensemble des sites produit (qui peuvent peser allègrement 20 Mo chacun) : La moindre modif = 10 min de mise en ligne...


----------



## momo-fr (30 Janvier 2006)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Bref, iWeb, non seulement code incorrectement les sites mais en plus, pour ne pas se compliquer la vie, dès que cela demande plus de 3 lignes de code, il nous colle un beau png qui peut éventuellement, si on pousse un peu le bouchon, représenter graphiquement la page entière !!!! Alors des pages de 500 ou 600 Ko, je vois mal comment naviguer ensuite...
> 
> Pour couronner le tout, la mise en ligne via .mac (très simple du reste) est un calvaire, puisque notre gentil iWeb met à jour l'intégralité de l'ensemble des sites produit (qui peuvent peser allègrement 20 Mo chacun) : La moindre modif = 10 min de mise en ligne...


Là je dois dire que c'est un sommet...:mouais: 

Vive Rapidweaver... (non je suis pas sectaire...)


----------



## molgow (30 Janvier 2006)

Je ne suis pas non plus du tout convaincu par iWeb (après l'avoir testé 10 min), mais je sais aussi qu'il ne m'est pas destiné. 

Ce qui m'a choqué le plus, c'est que les éléments d'une page web peuvent être placé où on veut. Comme si on composait une page web avec Illustrator. Et après le code généré est un truc incompréhensible qui contient une montagne de CSS. Le code a l'air d'être lisible correctement sur Safari (encore heureux!) mais je n'ai pas testé avec Firefox.

Mais peut-être aura-t-il tout de même du succès ? Difficile de dire. Personnellement, je trouve que iPhoto, iCal, Mail ou Safari sont pas géniaux (pour moi) et ne répondent pas du tout à mes besoins mais ils semblent être tout de même assez utilisé. Donc chacun ses goûts, ses besoins et donc ses softwares. On n'est pas obligé d'utiliser iWeb parce que c'est Apple et qu'on a un Mac...


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

le début de notre site avec iweb furiousavengers

je l'aime vraiment si logicielle


et en plus je ne sais plus qui disait que les mise a jour sont longue a faire du au fait qu'il recharge toutes les pages mais non il ne charge que les pages modifier.


----------



## Gwen (31 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le début de notre site avec iweb furiousavengers


Il est super bien ton site. Complet, clair et si je ne le savais pas, je ne suis pas sur que j'aurais juré que tu l'ai créer avec iWeb.


----------



## jall94 (31 Janvier 2006)

Alors moi, au risque de détonner, je ne le trouve pas si mal que ca ce soft. D'accord, le code generé n'est pas propre, mais n'est-ce pas un peu le cas de tous ces generateurs ? Ok, il est peut-etre pire que les autres, bon... 

En attendant, j'ai testé les pages generées sur Safari, Firefox, IE sous windows, Firefox, Mozilla, et ca se comporte bien. Donc les pages sont lisibles correctement quelque soit l'OS, c'est deja pas si mal. 

Après, je crois que si on attendait un dreamweaver light pour 80¤, alors effectivement, on peut être décu. Mais si on attendait un outil simple pour mettre en ligne des petits sites familiaux, sans prétention techniques, avec une qualité globale satisfaisante, je pense que le but est parfaitement atteint. 

RapidWeaver aussi est très bien, mais ce n'est pas du tout la même philosophie, et la comparaison ne se pose meme pas. iWeb ne prétends pas être un éditeur avancé de page web, mais bien une iApps qui permet de mettre de l'information sur le web. 

Alors ok, il n'est pas parfait, mais il a le mérite d'exister et il va permettre a plein de gens de mettre en ligne des beaux sites, et de s'exprimer sur la toile. Avec des pages un peu lourde, certes... Le débat est-il vraiment à la performance de temps de chargement ? La plus-value d'un tel outil en terme de vulgarisation ne tend-elle pas un peu à faire passer la pillule des lacunes techniques ?

Personnelement, je continuerai de coder mon CSS à la main pour les sites pro de ma boite que j'essaie tant bien que mal de faire, mais je ne me priverai pas d'iWeb pour un blog ou les photos de la naissance du petit. 

Bref, moi j'aime bien iWeb


----------



## vincentb (31 Janvier 2006)

Je suis en train de créer mon site avec iweb et tout était parfait (très pratique pour quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien) jusqu'à ce que je le consulte sur le net... J'ai un problème avec une des pages où j'ai mis pas mal de vidéos. Quand je fais défiler plusieures fois la barre de défilement, ça devient un joyeux bordel (surtout sur explorer mais aussi sur safari).

Vous pouvez le voir ici : http://web.mac.com/vinzbur/iWeb/127...EEE/CF5D1945-514B-4D3B-80FC-898DBEC7F72E.html

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour rendre tout ça plus propre (à part changer de logiciel bien sûr) ?

Merci,

Vincent.


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

je l'ai testé et sa roule !!

les vidéo sont pas mal!!!


----------



## Marc_bc (31 Janvier 2006)

Et bien... que de critiques...
C'est sur que iWeb c'est pas vraiment un outil de creation HTML. De meme que iPhoto n'est pas photoshop. 
Le concept est vraiment simple mais... efficace. C'est un soft surtout utile lorsque l'on a un compte .mac. Pour les autres, je pense qu'il faut aller voir ailleurs.
Mais pour les débutants du Web de faire un tour par ce soft. En un clin d'oeil depuis iPhoto et iMovie, on met en place des éléments sur une page au look agréable.
En tout cas, c'est mieux et plus complet que le "HomePage" de iPhoto.
Je trouve sympa que cela soit un appli en plus dans iLife. 
Soyez cool avec, c'est une 1.0 

Vous pouvez voir un exemple ici: www.mbcphoto.com

A+

Marc


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2006)

De plus, le code source est pas super top, par exemples, les styles (une partie) sont dans la même page ...


----------



## vincentb (31 Janvier 2006)

vincentb a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en train de créer mon site avec iweb et tout était parfait (très pratique pour quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien) jusqu'à ce que je le consulte sur le net... J'ai un problème avec une des pages où j'ai mis pas mal de vidéos. Quand je fais défiler plusieures fois la barre de défilement, ça devient un joyeux bordel (surtout sur explorer mais aussi sur safari).
> 
> Vous pouvez le voir ici : http://web.mac.com/vinzbur/iWeb/127...EEE/CF5D1945-514B-4D3B-80FC-898DBEC7F72E.html
> 
> ...




Petite précision : il faut y aller avec Internet Explorer, c'est vraiment là que ça merde. Comment je peux faire ?


----------



## momo-fr (31 Janvier 2006)

Je comprend pas trop, tu utilises iWeb en connaissance de cause.

Laisses tomber IE Mac c'est une daube antique... personne ne l'utilise (à part toi je veux dire )...


----------



## vincentb (31 Janvier 2006)

Tant mieux si personne ne l'utilise... Esperons que ça ne fait pas pareil sur PC.

Sinon, petite réaction concernant les critique d'iWeb : perso c'est le seul logiciel qui me permet d'avoir mon site. Les autres sont inaccessibles pour des personnes comme moi qui n'y connaissent rien.

Une petite critique tout de même : dommage qu'il faille absolument mettre le W en majuscule dans l'adresse.


----------



## Freelancer (31 Janvier 2006)

Vince71 a dit:
			
		

> De plus, le code source est pas super top, par exemples, les styles (une partie) sont dans la même page ...



oui, ça donne un code très lourd, et pas tellement dans la philosophie CSS, à savoir séparer le fond de la forme. Mais il y a bien pire en matière d'export. Pages 1 (je ne sais pas si cela c'est amélioré avec Pages 2), par exemple. Ou bien les mecs qui codent à la main mais qui balancent des tableaux et des frames


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Janvier 2006)

J'ai reçu iLife 06 cet après midi et je pense que certains vont rire un peu...

 Je ne suis absolument pas un pro du design web et ne me suis presque jamais penché dessus (j'ai regardé récemment NVU mais sans passion); pour le moment, j'utilise et je garde un compte .mac pour pouvoir mettre facilement en ligne les photos de mes enfants pour les amis et la famille éloignés, donc sans aucune prétention de design et j'étais assez satisfait de la fonction Homepage de iPhoto.

Je vois un grand intérêt à iWeb : continuer à faire mes pages de photos très simples mais sans renouveller mon compte .mac puisque je peux maintenant faire la même chose dans un dossier puis publier avec un serveur FTP.

Tous ceux qui ont cru et écrit que iLife 06 et iWeb rendait presque obligatoire un compte .mac ont eu tord...


----------



## toys (31 Janvier 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai reçu iLife 06 cet après midi et je pense que certains vont rire un peu...
> 
> Je ne suis absolument pas un pro du design web et ne me suis presque jamais penché dessus (j'ai regardé récemment NVU mais sans passion); pour le moment, j'utilise et je garde un compte .mac pour pouvoir mettre facilement en ligne les photos de mes enfants pour les amis et la famille éloignés, donc sans aucune prétention de design et j'étais assez satisfait de la fonction Homepage de iPhoto.
> 
> ...


je suis d'accore avec toi sauf que dans le cas ou tu n'utilise pas un compte .mac tu est dans l'obligation de rechargé tout ton site, il me semble?


----------



## Thierry6 (31 Janvier 2006)

oui mais comme toutes les photos sont dans iPhoto, ça devrait aller assez vite.


----------



## Macbasse (1 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis d'accore avec toi sauf que dans le cas ou tu n'utilise pas un compte .mac tu est dans l'obligation de rechargé tout ton site, il me semble?



Humm, ça semble être aussi le cas si tu utilises .Mac. C'est en tout cas ce que je cherche à contourner.  

A+


----------



## fredmac75 (1 Février 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ...Mais il y a bien pire en matière d'export. Pages 1 (je ne sais pas si cela c'est amélioré avec Pages 2), par exemple. Ou bien les mecs qui codent à la main mais qui balancent des tableaux et des frames



Ahhh, la théorie du pire... on peut expliquer tout l'univers avec.  
Sans vouloir polémiquer, il est des circonstances dans lesquelles les frames et les tableaux sont utiles...

Pour en revenir à iweb, j'ai maté le code (c'est du lourd) des liens donnés et plusieurs reflexions me viennent à l'esprit :
- quid de l'entretien du site, c'est-à-dire de l'adjonction ou de modifications futurs ?
- Un site de cette nature est-il "reprenable" dans un logiciel professionnel comme dream ?
- Enfin, personne n'à évoqué la relation à flash, qu'en est-il ?

Néanmoins, la cible du logiciel semble être les "non professionnels" de la chose internet. De ce point de vue, il semble que ce soit une réussite.

Enfin, ce qui nous déçoit sans doute - webmaster sur mac - c'est que nous entrevoyons la possibilité d'un logiciel pro à la manière d'Aperture. De ce point de vue c'est une déception.

Voilu


----------



## toys (1 Février 2006)

Macbasse a dit:
			
		

> Humm, ça semble être aussi le cas si tu utilises .Mac. C'est en tout cas ce que je cherche à contourner.
> 
> A+


non je viens de faire une mise a jour de notre site et en fait les pages en bleu ne sont pas rechargé alors que les rouges elles le sont.


il suffit de recharger que les dossier des pages modifier et leur fichiers html.


----------



## flotifr (1 Février 2006)

Un petit mot pour justifier mon post précédent...

En effet, en passant par .mac, il semble que seules les pages modifiées soient renvoyées... Pourtant, dans la barre de progression, on voit bien plus de choses se passer et le temps d'upload est vraiment très long, même si l'on a seulement corrigé une faute d'othographe... 

Enfin, je respecte tout à fait le parti pris de dire que cette application ne s'adresse pas aux professionnels (là dessus pas de problème), mais cela ne doit pas justifier la génération de pages qui demandent 20 secondes de chargement sous une connexion ADSL à 8 Mb (surtout si l'on constate que cette page n'est censée contenir qu'un seule image en 400x300px !!!  ).

Il y a tout de même des limites je trouve ! Et puis, si je fais un blog de la sorte, à coup sur, au moins la moitité de mes visiteurs ne reviendront pas à cause de la lourdeur du site, et je les comprends tout à fait...

Donc, quelle que soit la cible visée, cette application donne l'illusion de réaliser un tour de force pour le novice, mais elle ne fait pas du web. Si c'était si simple et que nous disposions de connexions à 300 Mb avec des ping proches de zéro, on s'embêterait pas comme ça et on réaliserait nos site sous forme de pdf (pourquoi pas), que ça ne poserait pas de soucis. Mais là non, il va falloir faire un gros effort chez Apple ! Autant, j'aimerais beaucoup qu'Apple nous concocte un iWeb Pro pour nous faciliter la vie, autant, vu la voie qui a été prise, j'ai de sérieux doute...

Alors je reste sous dreamweaver à 100% et je continu à m'arracher les cheveux pour rendre compatibles mes CSS, mais au moins le résultat est toujours parfait.


----------



## Gwen (1 Février 2006)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> Alors je reste sous dreamweaver à 100% et je continu à m'arracher les cheveux pour rendre compatibles mes CSS, mais au moins le résultat est toujours parfait.


Ben oui, mais DreamWeaver n'est vraiment pas fait pour les novices et c'est lourd, très lourd a apprendre comme tout produit macromedia. Ce n'est pas pensé pour faciliter la vie des utilisateurs, bien au contraire 

iWeb est simple, pas trop mal fichu et suffit a la plupart des personnes qui ne voulaient pas faire de sites web car c'était trop compliqué. La, la seule chose a apprendre, c'est le FTP a la rigueur si on ne veut pas investir dans .mac.

Franchement ce n'est pas un produit catastrophique, mais perfectible ça c'est sur. manque la possibilité de rajouter des thèmes facilement.


----------



## fredmac75 (1 Février 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> ... Ce n'est pas pensé pour faciliter la vie des utilisateurs ...


Des utilisateurs novices, certe... mais des utilisateurs qui ont une vingtaine de sites à gérer, des utilisateurs qui travaillent avec des BDD, des utilisateurs qui ont des sites de 50 pages, des utilsateurs qui travaillent en équipe

Chaque logiciel à ces avantages et ces inconvénients et dream n'est pas exempt de reproches, mais pas ceux la.


----------



## illya Milapine (1 Février 2006)

Bah moi qui ai reçu mon ilife 06 il y a peu je me suis jetté sur iWeb pour peaufiner mon site oueb 

Franchement je l'aime bien ce soft, il te fait de superbes pages assez rapidement (bien que plus compliqué qu'il n'y paraît pour avoir quelque chose d'original).

Mon unique bémol (mais à prendre avec des pincettes, Free en est peut être la cause...) j'ai quelques problèmes d'affichages avec Safari !!  

Il me faut parfois recharger plusieurs fois de suite ma page oueb dans safari aprés que je l'ai uploader via transmit !! Par contre avec Firefox ça passe impec' ??!?

le plus étrange, et c'est ce qui me fait penser que c'est à cause de FREE, c'est qu'une fois ça chargeait en deux secondes, des pages super légéres.... aprés une modification dans iWeb et un ré-upload, paf reproblème !!!

Enfin bref, c'est un bon soft malgrès tout, un jeune soft dirons nous


----------



## Gwen (1 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Des utilisateurs novices, certe... mais des utilisateurs qui ont une vingtaine de sites à gérer, des utilisateurs qui travaillent avec des BDD, des utilisateurs qui ont des sites de 50 pages, des utilsateurs qui travaillent en équipe


C'est clair que la tu sort du cadre d'iWeb. C'est évident. C'est comme dire que TextEdit n'est pas fait pour la PAO, c'est une évidence. Faut utiliser les outils dont on a besoin et non se dire, je vais a tout prix gérer mon site avec iWeb même si je veut des choses complexe. par contre, c'est stupide de dire a sa petite soeur de 10 ans d'utiliser Dreamweaver ou Golive juste pour uploader ses photos de classe et ses commentaires sur son chien.


----------



## illya Milapine (1 Février 2006)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Je reste toujours sur ma mauvaise impression à propos de ce soft..mais par contre,c'est quand même sympa ce que tu as fait avec iWeb sur ton site Illya Milapine  ..heu?..le choix de ton pseudo c'est du vécu?..ou plutôt un rêve d'ado frustré?  :rateau:  ..




Héhéhé coquin va !! non mon pseudo est tiré d'un sketch des NULS (on voyait ce nom défiler rapidement dans le générique)  j'ai trouvé ça marrant  

Merci pour mon site, c'est encore inachevé, le plus dur (et ça peu importe le soft) c'est de trouvé un contenu original et intéressant à mettre sur son site oueb....  

Mon petit site est avant tout pour partager avec mes amis, que je ne vois pas souvent, des photos de fêtes ou de vacances... et à l'occaz de mettre ce qui m'a plu dernièrement 

http://gnarkill.free.fr  pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## Marc_bc (1 Février 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Héhéhé coquin va !! non mon pseudo est tiré d'un sketch des NULS (on voyait ce nom défiler rapidement dans le générique)  j'ai trouvé ça marrant
> 
> Merci pour mon site, c'est encore inachevé, le plus dur (et ça peu importe le soft) c'est de trouvé un contenu original et intéressant à mettre sur son site oueb....
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il est pas mal ce site. Je viens au passage de m'apercevoir que dès que l'on utilise une police de caractère un peu étrange, iWeb la convertie immerdiatement en image PNG. Du coup c'est vrai que c'est lent. près de 10s pour ton site.

A+

Marc


----------



## ithymique (2 Février 2006)

je suis persuadé que iweb est un projet "10%" c'est à dire qu'un programmeur apple l'a fait lui-même sur le temps qui lui est autorisé pour ses projets personnels (il y a bien ça chez apple) et ensuite il l'a vendu à apple qui l'a finalisé.
on dirait une démo de ce qu'on peut faire avec xcode...


----------



## toys (2 Février 2006)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> je suis persuadé que iweb est un projet "10%" c'est à dire qu'un programmeur apple l'a fait lui-même sur le temps qui lui est autorisé pour ses projets personnels (il y a bien ça chez apple) et ensuite il l'a vendu à apple qui l'a finalisé.
> on dirait une démo de ce qu'on peut faire avec xcode...


le truc chiant en fait (je m'en rend compte vue que je passe 2 ou 3 heures par jour dessus c'est que l'on ne peut modifier le code avec le logi en lui même. on est obligé de passé  par d'autre logicielle.

ou alors c'est que je passe pas encore assez de temps dessus.


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Février 2006)

A mon tour de venir soutenir iWeb. Je suis un utilisateur et supporter de FREEWAY, et j'ai eut l'occasion de toucher à iWeb, et bien en fait j'ai pas mal apprécié ce logiciel simple, intuitif et assez "souple" dans son utilisation, même si des lenteurs (sur mon iMac G5 avec 1 Go de ram) accuse un certain ralentissement sur des déplacements ou autres choses comme l'affichage.

Mais pour mon Aimée qui à un blog, c'est super bien, mais bon, le seul vrais hic pour elle c'est qu'iWeb ne gère pas la possibilité que les gens mettent des commentaires sur un blog généré. C'est d'ailleurs très décevant puisque c'est une fonction quasiment essentielle sur un blog.

A coté de ça, les themes proposés sont effectivement sympa mais peuvent vite limité la créativité générale... J'espère qu'Apple mettra à disposition des thèmes téléchargeables sur son site bientôt et que quelques programmeurs de génie viendront nous proposer des sorte de "plug in" à iWeb pour insérer des commentaires justement sur les blogs... etc etc...

Après je reste un fervant défenseur de Freeway qui "parle" plus aux graphistes "xpressiens" comme moi.

La liberté est donc relative à sa souplesse, et même si il demeur limité, il reste un logiciel simple et rapide pour pouvoir faire une page web avec style...

Je connaît pas "rapidviewer" (je sais plus comment l'écrire, il est similaire à iWeb apparemment, mais gère t'il les commentaires ?

Merci ^^


----------



## momo-fr (2 Février 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> http://gnarkill.free.fr  pour ceux que ça intéresse


En gros du découpage et des div en absolute partout... long à charger. Autre chose, avec tout ce texte en image les moteurs n'indexeront rien... je sais ce n'est pas grave du tout, mais c'est quand même une drôle de conception du web de la part d'Apple.


----------



## woulf (2 Février 2006)

Iweb a été pour moi la curiosité d'ilife 06 et franchement, vu que je n'y connais strictement rien en publication de pages web et que je n'envisage même pas d'utiliser dreamweaver ou autres, je suis satisfait de cette opportunité offerte par iweb.

Pas mal de défaut, c'est sûr, mais malgré tout pour un usage familial auquel il (toute la suite ilife, du reste) est destiné, bah, c'est sympa. Je peux faire très facilement un ptit blog à usage des amis/famille et ça me convient.

C'est évident que ça ne s'adresse pas à un pro ou un amateur éclairé de l'html et autres


----------



## SuperCed (2 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'a choqué le plus, c'est que les éléments d'une page web peuvent être placé où on veut. Comme si on composait une page web avec Illustrator. Et après le code généré est un truc incompréhensible qui contient une montagne de CSS.


Moi aussi, ça m'a paru illisible.
Finalement, je me rends compte qu'en général, je perds moins de temps à tout écrire directement en xhtml/css que quand j'utilise un éditeur "qui fait tout pour toi". Le code est plus facile à maintenir également.



> Mais peut-être aura-t-il tout de même du succès ? Difficile de dire. Personnellement, je trouve que iPhoto, iCal, Mail ou Safari sont pas géniaux (pour moi) et ne répondent pas du tout à mes besoins mais ils semblent être tout de même assez utilisé.



Pour ma part, j'aime bien iCal, iPhoto, Mail et Safari, mais j'avour ne pas avoir un usage intensif de iCal.
En ce qui concerne Safari, je lui trouve par contre un très gros défaut : il n'accepte pas les posts en cyrillique!!! Je ne comprends pas comment Apple a pu laisser un problème pareil!


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2006)

iWeb je l'ai lancé. Ça m'a l'air sympa, ça ressemble beaucoup au service HomePage de .Mac, mais en offline. Les fonctions sont limitées, de même que les thèmes. Cela évoluera mais pour l'instant, je ne suis guère enthousiasmé par la version 1.0.

Mais, en tant novice dans ce domaine, je trouve malgré tout l'approche intéressante, et ça me permet de rebondir, peut-être naïvement, sur le commentaire de molgow...



			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui m'a choqué le plus, c'est que les éléments d'une page web peuvent être placé où on veut. Comme si on composait une page web avec Illustrator. Et après le code généré est un truc incompréhensible qui contient une montagne de CSS. Le code a l'air d'être lisible correctement sur Safari (encore heureux!) mais je n'ai pas testé avec Firefox.



... personnellement cela ne me choque pas. Au contraire, depuis longtemps, j'attends que les logiciels de création de page web puissent s'utiliser avec la même intuition que les logiciels de mise en page. Pour rappel, avant la PAO, il existait la photocomposition où l'on devait se coltiner des balises, des lignes de code pour obtenir tel ou tel effet. La PAO a ôté ce côté rébarbatif. Qui a aujourd'hui encore besoin de comprendre et de savoir lire le Postscript généré par une page? 

Je suis peut-être totalement à côté, et malgré tout conscient que cela n'est pas tout à fait pareil. Les problèmes liés au Web sont différents: navigateurs, versions, langages évoluant rapidement, etc.

Malgré tout est-ce que cela pourrait être envisagé d'avoir des logiciels de conception de page web de cette trempe?


----------



## molgow (3 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... personnellement cela ne me choque pas. Au contraire, depuis longtemps, j'attends que les logiciels de création de page web puissent s'utiliser avec la même intuition que les logiciels de mise en page. Pour rappel, avant la PAO, il existait la photocomposition où l'on devait se coltiner des balises, des lignes de code pour obtenir tel ou tel effet. La PAO a ôté ce côté rébarbatif. Qui a aujourd'hui encore besoin de comprendre et de savoir lire le Postscript généré par une page?
> 
> Je suis peut-être totalement à côté, et malgré tout conscient que cela n'est pas tout à fait pareil. Les problèmes liés au Web sont différents: navigateurs, versions, langages évoluant rapidement, etc.
> 
> Malgré tout est-ce que cela pourrait être envisagé d'avoir des logiciels de conception de page web de cette trempe?



Ben le problème c'est que tu vois ça avec les yeux du PAO-iste... 
Mais que la conception web ne se réalise pas de la même manière qu'une page de journal 
Quand "ton" journal sera lu par tout le monde sur le même support (même format, même taille), un site web sera lu par différents navigateurs, différentes tailles d'écrans, différents systèmes, ...


----------



## WebOliver (3 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mais que la conception web ne se réalise pas de la même manière qu'une page de journal
> Quand "ton" journal sera lu par tout le monde sur le même support (même format, même taille), un site web sera lu par différents navigateurs, différentes tailles d'écrans, différents systèmes, ...


 
Oui, ça je l'ai bien compris; notamment que les supports sont différents. 

Malgré cela, lors de la conception, soit d'un site web, soit d'une page dans InDesign, des éléments sont _mis en page_, dans un cas comme dans l'autre. Et donc, j'ose faire malgré tout ce rapprochement.


----------



## Macbasse (3 Février 2006)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> En effet, en passant par .mac, il semble que seules les pages modifiées soient renvoyées... Pourtant, dans la barre de progression, on voit bien plus de choses se passer et le temps d'upload est vraiment très long, même si l'on a seulement corrigé une faute d'othographe...
> 
> Enfin, je respecte tout à fait le parti pris de dire que cette application ne s'adresse pas aux professionnels (là dessus pas de problème), mais cela ne doit pas justifier la génération de pages qui demandent 20 secondes de chargement sous une connexion ADSL à 8 Mb (surtout si l'on constate que cette page n'est censée contenir qu'un seule image en 400x300px !!!  ).
> 
> Mais là non, il va falloir faire un gros effort chez Apple ! Autant, j'aimerais beaucoup qu'Apple nous concocte un iWeb Pro pour nous faciliter la vie, autant, vu la voie qui a été prise, j'ai de sérieux doute...



Oui, de fait, tu as raison. C'est cette lenteur surprenante qui me faisait dire qu'iWeb uploadait systématiquement tout le site même avec un compte .Mac. En fait, non, mais c'est tellement long que c'est à s'y méprendre ! :rose: 

Les images sont elles aussi assez peu adaptées car trop lourdes, c'est exact aussi. Bien que l'on puisse compter sur des visiteurs en 1 Mb presque tout le temps, ce n'est pas pertinent tout de même.

Je crois aussi qu'iWeb est perfectible et que l'ensemble de ces points sera corrigé rapidos par Apple. En attendant c'est un outil complètement fantastique voire inespéré pour certains mais encore trop rigide et imparfait pour d'autres (tu as des compétences dans Dreamweaver, je te classe donc dans le second groupe ).

A+


----------



## Thierry6 (3 Février 2006)

Macbasse a dit:
			
		

> Les images sont elles aussi assez peu adaptées car trop lourdes, c'est exact aussi. Bien que l'on puisse compter sur des visiteurs en 1 Mb presque tout le temps, ce n'est pas pertinent tout de même.



c'est aussi ce qui me surprend le plus, ces pages sont tellement lourdes que ça risque de décourager les visiteurs.


----------



## toys (4 Février 2006)

tien j'ai un bug sur mon site quand un windose se connecte dessus il a tout de sélectionné!!!

si sa dit quelle que chose a quelle qu'un se truc.


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un sait il où iWeb stocke le site que l'on a créé et enregistré ?

il peut ensuite publier sur .mac ou dans un dossier (ce n'est pas la réponse à laquelle je m'attends) mais avant de publier, où stocke t il les infos du site ? J'ai regardé dans ~/bibliothèque, pas un grand chose, un petit fichier dans ~/biliothèque/applications support mais je pense pas que ce soit ça.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Février 2006)

Lorsque tu publie to nsite il te demande si tu veux l'envoyer sur .Mac ou dans un dossier que tu localise toi même et crais.


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Février 2006)

comme je pense l'avoir précisé   c'est là où il l'enregistre AVANT de le publier qui m'intéresse


----------



## kisco (4 Février 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait il où iWeb stocke le site que l'on a créé et enregistré ?
> 
> il peut ensuite publier sur .mac ou dans un dossier (ce n'est pas la réponse à laquelle je m'attends) mais avant de publier, où stocke t il les infos du site ? J'ai regardé dans ~/bibliothèque, pas un grand chose, un petit fichier dans ~/biliothèque/applications support mais je pense pas que ce soit ça.


je crois justement que c'est le fichier que tu précise dans Application Support. Chez moi il fait 54 Mo


----------



## Thierry6 (4 Février 2006)

c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas trop le choix. Merci 

en fait je voulais voir si il y avait un moyen d'éditer le fichier résultat avant publication mais donc ça va être difficile.
On peut éditer les fichier html publiés dans .mac ou le dossier qu'on veut mais iWeb risque les écraser en cas de changement.


----------



## fredfish (6 Février 2006)

Et bien voilà,
Je suis un nouvel arrivant et je viens de lire ce trhead avec beaucoup d'attention concernant iWeb.
En fait je me suis inscrit que pour ca !
Je viens d'acheter iWeb comme la plupart d'entre vous avec la différence fondamental que je n'ai jamais fait de site internet.
Et voilà qu'après trois jours et ... trois nuit ... ce que j'arrive à sortir !

www.elfbi.com/Sites

ou encore

www.elfbi.com/Anim

donc pour moi, iWeb dans mon cas, est super !

Bonne lecture à vous et n'hésitez pas à me faire des critiques constructive.
Frédéric.

Je tiens à signaler que tout ce qui se trouve sur mon site est de ma création. Photo/anim/musique/Mise en page/texte/etc...


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Bonne lecture à vous et n'hésitez pas à me faire des critiques constructive.
> Frédéric.



Il est très joli, ton site, et ça ne sent pas trop le modèle préfabriqué par Apple, je trouve. Tu as sans doute bien exploité les possibilités d'iWeb...

Petite critique de Frédéric à Frédéric : pour moi, la page d'accueil est de trop, elle est redondante, la page sommaire suffirait et pourrait servir de page d'accueil.



			
				fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à signaler que tout ce qui se trouve sur mon site est de ma création. Photo/anim/musique/Mise en page/texte/etc...



Tout ? Vraiment tout ? Je pense quand même à un détail qui m'inquiète : as-tu l'autorisation de mettre des larges extraits des disques dont tu veux faire le compte rendu (même si ton intention est d'en dire du bien et donc d'en faire la promotion) ? Renseigne-toi pour ne pas avoir des ennuis.


----------



## fredmac75 (6 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Et bien voilà,
> Je suis un nouvel arrivant et je viens de lire ce trhead avec beaucoup d'attention concernant iWeb.
> En fait je me suis inscrit que pour ca !
> Je viens d'acheter iWeb comme la plupart d'entre vous avec la différence fondamental que je n'ai jamais fait de site internet.
> ...



Tes enceintes (celles dans l'anim de l'hélico), c'est des B&W ou des Davis ? 
Sinon le site ne lui-même ... une tendance de fond très "fond noir", très OS X tiger,... peu origininal quoi...
De même, quel est l'intérêt d'avoir sur la même page (anim hélico) une vidéo qui contient une bande son et un fichier son en bas à droite ?

Enfin, les images utilisées sont de qualités supérieur à ce que l'on peut voir  
Et à titre perso, très bonne sélection discographique... que ce soit en jazz ou en classique


----------



## frolick10 (6 Février 2006)

Est il possible de créer des sites via *iweb *adapté au écran 20"? on perd la moitier de l'espace écran.:rateau:
Je sais que la plupart des sites son de cette taille, mais iweb étant un nouveau logiciel, il aurait pu avoir une option taille d'affichage, non?


----------



## fredmac75 (6 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible de créer des sites via *iweb *adapté au écran 20"? on perd la moitier de l'espace écran.:rateau:
> Je sais que la plupart des sites son de cette taille, mais iweb étant un nouveau logiciel, il aurait pu avoir une option taille d'affichage, non?



Ce qui importe c'est la résolution et non la taille de l'écran. Les plus courantes sont 1024x768 (correspond à 17"), 800x600 (correspond à 15") et 1280x1024 (correspond à 19") toutes plateformes confondues


----------



## frolick10 (6 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui importe c'est la résolution et non la taille de l'écran. Les plus courantes sont 1024x768 (correspond à 17"), 800x600 (correspond à 15") et 1280x1024 (correspond à 19") toutes plateformes confondues



ok alors je reformule...   
est il possible de faire des sites adaptés à une résolution 1280x1024?... avec iweb?


----------



## fredfish (6 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Il est très joli, ton site, et ça ne sent pas trop le modèle préfabriqué par Apple, je trouve. Tu as sans doute bien exploité les possibilités d'iWeb...
> 
> Petite critique de Frédéric à Frédéric : pour moi, la page d'accueil est de trop, elle est redondante, la page sommaire suffirait et pourrait servir de page d'accueil.
> 
> ...



En fait tu as raison car la musique actuel n'est pas faite par mes soins, bien évidemment, mais celle qui vont bientôt être installée le son.
Pour ce qui est des droit je prend le risque surtout que la volonté ici est plus que correct comme tu la bien fait remarquer.
Il n'on qu'a courir derrière les vrais pirates, ce que je ne suis pas car tout les album qui seront présent sur ce site ont été acheté par mes soins.
Large extrait...??? 1 min 10 par morceau ! mais tu a raison il faut rester prudent.
Pour la page d'accueil je la laisse pour le moment car je n'ai pas encore décidé totalement de sont contenu.

Merci pour tes critiques constructive.
Frédéric.


----------



## fredfish (6 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Tes enceintes (celles dans l'anim de l'hélico), c'est des B&W ou des Davis ?
> Sinon le site ne lui-même ... une tendance de fond très "fond noir", très OS X tiger,... peu origininal quoi...
> De même, quel est l'intérêt d'avoir sur la même page (anim hélico) une vidéo qui contient une bande son et un fichier son en bas à droite ?
> 
> ...



La page hélico est un test sans projet réel, en fait la première page créée sur iWeb. Fun quoi !
En fait tu écoute d'abord l'intro le temp que l'anim charge, voilà le but !
J'ai pas Tiger donc pas de point de comparaison... disons aussi que ce point est plus subjectif !
Merci pour les CD, mais ce n'est qu'un début !

Frédéric.


----------



## kisco (6 Février 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> Est il possible de créer des sites via *iweb *adapté au écran 20"? on perd la moitier de l'espace écran.:rateau:
> Je sais que la plupart des sites son de cette taille, mais iweb étant un nouveau logiciel, il aurait pu avoir une option taille d'affichage, non?



oui c'est possible, dans l'inspecteur tu peux définir la taille (largeur) du contenu


----------



## fredfish (6 Février 2006)

Voilà,
Encore une surprise... vous clickez sur ce lien puis sur la flêche devant le tweeter et à vous l'anim après une minute de patiente... temps de chargement ! (trop long mais je vais améliorer cela).

http://www.elfbi.com/Sites/E8F372E9...C04/E8F6FF0C-9436-11DA-8D5E-000A95A8CC04.html

Bonne lecture à vous.
Frédéric.

PS : Dans ce cas j'ai composé la musique sur... garageband !


----------



## Thierry6 (6 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui importe c'est la résolution et non la taille de l'écran. Les plus courantes sont 1024x768 (correspond à 17"), 800x600 (correspond à 15") et 1280x1024 (correspond à 19") toutes plateformes confondues



sauf que les deux ne sont pas forcément liés....

tiens, par exemple avec l'iMac 17", tu es en 1440x900


----------



## frolick10 (6 Février 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> oui c'est possible, dans l'inspecteur tu peux définir la taille (largeur) du contenu



impecable, et ca m'a permis de voir qu'il est aussi possible de mettre un mot de passe. 

Compatible qu'avec .mac ou aussi avec les autres, free...?


----------



## Thierry6 (6 Février 2006)

le mot de passe, comme le compteur, uniquement avec .mac


----------



## illya Milapine (6 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un aurait une astuce pour pouvoir afficher un compteur qui marche sur un site iWeb ?? sans avoir un compte .mac bien entendu ... 

PS : je suis chez Free, pour l'info !!


----------



## fredmac75 (6 Février 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> sauf que les deux ne sont pas forcément liés....
> 
> tiens, par exemple avec l'iMac 17", tu es en 1440x900



oui, tu as raison les écrans de type panoramique sont là est ils seront sans doute de plus en plus nombreux à l'avenir.   il va falloir s'y faire...


----------



## fredfish (7 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Voilà,
> Encore une surprise... vous clickez sur ce lien puis sur la flêche devant le tweeter et à vous l'anim après une minute de patiente... temps de chargement ! (trop long mais je vais améliorer cela).
> 
> http://www.elfbi.com/Sites/E8F372E9...C04/E8F6FF0C-9436-11DA-8D5E-000A95A8CC04.html
> ...



Changement de programme, tout se trouve maintenant sur...

www.elfbi.com

Bonne lecture à vous.
Frédéric.


----------



## vincentb (7 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Changement de programme, tout se trouve maintenant sur...
> 
> www.elfbi.com
> 
> ...




Bravo !
Tu as prouvé à tous les détracteurs d'iweb que ce logiciel pouvait donner de très bons résultats. C'est tellement ennervant de voir à quel point ceux qui s'y connaissent dans ce domaine manquent de recul sur un outil qui ne s'adresse pas à eux...


----------



## fredfish (7 Février 2006)

vincentb a dit:
			
		

> Bravo !
> Tu as prouvé à tous les détracteurs d'iweb que ce logiciel pouvait donner de très bons résultats. C'est tellement ennervant de voir à quel point ceux qui s'y connaissent dans ce domaine manquent de recul sur un outil qui ne s'adresse pas à eux...



Je n'osais pas le dire... et j'insiste sur un point important... c'est mon premier site et j'ai débuté il y a 4 jours. Je trouve que là iWeb fait fort. Ceci dit je pense que comme GarageBand et logic Express il y auras une version plus pro, sur base du même principe.
Je vais être un peu dure et désolé pour ceux qui le prennent pour eux mais j'ai rarement vu de bon site fait que par des programmeurs. L'avantage dans ce cas c'est qu'un graphiste peu facilement montrer une maquette grâce à iWeb et l'amélioré ensuite avec un pro de la programmation... "l'union fait la force".

Merci à toi.
Frédéric.

Je viens d'uprader le sites et l'anim est passée de 25 Mb à 2,5 Mb donc le temps de chargement passe de 1 mins 10 à +- 10 secondes. Le but est atteint !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Je n'osais pas le dire... et j'insiste sur un point important... c'est mon premier site et j'ai débuté il y a 4 jours. Je trouve que là iWeb fait fort. Ceci dit je pense que comme GarageBand et logic Express il y auras une version plus pro, sur base du même principe.



On peut faire le parallèle avec iPhoto, iTunes et Spotlight. C'est la stratégie que veut faire appliquer Apple: l'utilisateur ne _doit_ pas se soucier de ce qu'il se passe en arrière-plan.


----------



## fredmac75 (7 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> ...L'avantage dans ce cas c'est qu'un graphiste peu facilement montrer une maquette grâce à iWeb et l'amélioré ensuite avec un pro de la programmation...



Ce qui démontre une fois de plus que *tu méconnais* le travail du webmaster  

- le webmaster n'est pas un graphiste, il fait du graphisme
- le webmaster n'est pas un développeur,mais il développe
- le webmaster n'est pas un marketeur, mais il lui arrive d'utiliser les outils du marketing
- le webmaster n'est pas un commercial, mais il lui faut tenir compte des principes commerciaux


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui démontre une fois de plus que *tu méconnais* le travail du webmaster
> 
> - le webmaster n'est pas un graphiste, il fait du graphisme
> - le webmaster n'est pas un développeur,mais il développe
> ...



En gros, il bidouille quoi.


----------



## kisco (7 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> [...]montrer une maquette grâce à iWeb et l'amélioré ensuite avec un pro de la programmation... "l'union fait la force".



regardez ce qu'on fait les codeurs du Blog "La vie est belle" : la base c'est iWeb, et ils ont rajouté commentaires et bien d'autres trucs 

Par contre je pense que maintenant ils n'utilisent plus iWeb du tout.


----------



## eFraid (7 Février 2006)

Effectivement, au début nous avons utilisé iWeb. mais nous avons rapidement senti les limites&#8230; au bout de deux heures environs. Maintenant nous utilisons SPIP. Par contre, iWeb reste un outil très efficace pour du contenu statique ou un blog sans commentaires. Et surtout il est à la portée de tous avec des templates très réussis. LVEB donc http://lavieestbelle.name


----------



## fredfish (7 Février 2006)

eFraid a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, au début nous avons utilisé iWeb. mais nous avons rapidement senti les limites au bout de deux heures environs. Maintenant nous utilisons SPIP. Par contre, iWeb reste un outil très efficace pour du contenu statique ou un blog sans commentaires. Et surtout il est à la portée de tous avec des templates très réussis. LVEB donc http://lavieestbelle.name



Je pense que tout est une question de temps. Les Upgrades et/ou version plus pro comblera les manques et suffiront dans mon cas à réaliser mes "petit" sites.
Je préfère être patient sur un produit et ensuite profiter de ces évolutions que sauter d'un logiciel à l'autre. Disons que c'est mon approche ! Et en tant que novice, je vous assure mais je m'éclate !

Bon webavous !
Frédéric.


----------



## fredfish (7 Février 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui démontre une fois de plus que *tu méconnais* le travail du webmaster
> 
> - le webmaster n'est pas un graphiste, il fait du graphisme
> - le webmaster n'est pas un développeur,mais il développe
> ...



Fred,
Si tu regarde à coté de "nombre de messages" tu constateras que celui ci est le 8 ième. Que cela veux dire que je suis tout nouveau et que déjà tu me dit "une fois de plus". Je pense que tu doit confondre avec quequ'un d'autre. Ceci dit ce n'est pas grâve mais je voudrais quand même faire une petite parenthèse sur ton intervention.

Si je te lis LE webmaster est la "bête" du moment. Mais est ce qu'il n'a pas toujours existé mais sous d'autre formes voir d'autre noms.
Je suis photograveur ayant eu une entreprise sur Bruxelles pendant plus de 12 ans... www.scribe.be le site date d'il y a 7 ans, au début de Flash et a été programmé par mon associé.
J'était mon propre patron avec 1 associé et 3 employés, donc suivant ton résonnement j'était photograveur, metteur en page, créatif, comptable, illustrateur, commercial, laveur de vitre (il y avait des fenêtres a l'entreprise), maquetiste, développeur. Et bien oui à mes début, mais je me suis vite rendu compte que la meilleur manière de bien faire tourner son entreprise était aussi de temps en temps de délégué.
Perssonnellement faire mon site c'est plus ou moins la même manière de travailler que mettre en page un catalogue de 200 pages remplie d'illu, image, etc...
Et puis toi comme moi devont s'adapter au système et je comprend que certain changement font mal.

Bon webatoi !
Frédéric.


----------



## fredintosh (7 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Fred,
> ...
> Je pense que tu doit confondre avec quequ'un d'autre.
> ...
> Frédéric.



C'est normal, y a que des Fred dans ce Fred, heu, dans ce Thread.    

_fredfish, fredmac, eFraid, fredintosh...  _

Bon, je voulais pas flooder, c'était juste pour détendre l'atmosphère...  

En tous cas, moi je suis convaincu, je vais m'acheter iLife 06, en particulier pour iWeb, en connaissant ses possibilités et même en connaissant ses limites.

Fred.


----------



## fredfish (7 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal, y a que des Fred dans ce Fred, heu, dans ce Thread.
> 
> _fredfish, fredmac, eFraid, fredintosh...  _
> 
> ...



Tu a tout compris !
La première chose que j'ai faite avec iWeb c'est connaître ses limites et à partir de là tu improvise avec les moyens du bord.
Bien vu !

bon webatoi !
Frédéric.


----------



## fredfish (7 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Fred,
> Si tu regarde à coté de "nombre de messages" tu constateras que celui ci est le 8 ième. Que cela veux dire que je suis tout nouveau et que déjà tu me dit "une fois de plus". Je pense que tu doit confondre avec quequ'un d'autre. Ceci dit ce n'est pas grâve mais je voudrais quand même faire une petite parenthèse sur ton intervention.
> 
> Si je te lis LE webmaster est la "bête" du moment. Mais est ce qu'il n'a pas toujours existé mais sous d'autre formes voir d'autre noms.
> ...


..........................


----------



## vincentb (8 Février 2006)

Dis mo Fred, toi qui commence à bien maitriser iweb, tu pourras peut-être me dire comment régler mon problème... Sur cette page :

http://web.mac.com/vinzbur/iWeb/127...EEE/CF5D1945-514B-4D3B-80FC-898DBEC7F72E.html

Je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que le titre ne soit pas coupé. Peut importe la taille, la typo, le placement... Tu as déjà rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## toys (8 Février 2006)

vincentb a dit:
			
		

> Dis mo Fred, toi qui commence à bien maitriser iweb, tu pourras peut-être me dire comment régler mon problème... Sur cette page :
> 
> http://web.mac.com/vinzbur/iWeb/127...EEE/CF5D1945-514B-4D3B-80FC-898DBEC7F72E.html
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que le titre ne soit pas coupé. Peut importe la taille, la typo, le placement... Tu as déjà rencontré ce problème ?




tout connement si tu le descend un peut!!


----------



## fredfish (8 Février 2006)

vincentb a dit:
			
		

> Dis mo Fred, toi qui commence à bien maitriser iweb, tu pourras peut-être me dire comment régler mon problème... Sur cette page :
> 
> http://web.mac.com/vinzbur/iWeb/127...EEE/CF5D1945-514B-4D3B-80FC-898DBEC7F72E.html
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à faire en sorte que le titre ne soit pas coupé. Peut importe la taille, la typo, le placement... Tu as déjà rencontré ce problème ?



Tout "connement" le descendre ne me parrais pas judicieux car le but premier de ce genre de problême est de trouver la raison dans le but de te permettre d'éviter de régulièrement retomber sur ce même problème.
Je vais poser plusieurs questions toutes aussi simple les une comme les autres...
A tu ce problême, déjà, en faisant ta mise en page ou survient il après compilation du site?
N'y a t'il pas un autre objet dans le bloc texte?
Ne faut il pas remettre à zéro toutes les valeurs concernant la position du texte dans son propre bloc?
Ne faut il pas simplement jouer avec avant plan/arrière plan.
Répond moi déjà la dessus et travaillons par élimination.

Les bases même de la résolution d'un probème... se poser les bonne question et dans le bon ordre !
Courage et à tantôt !
Frédéric.


----------



## olidou (8 Février 2006)

salut ! 
eh ben en fait moi je trouve iweb tres bien !! 
certes limité mais on ne peut pas tout avoir...

j'ai maintenant la facilité de balancer mes videos sur le net, sans me prendre la tete !! 

je n'ai de toute facon pas le temps...


ps:il en faut pour tout le monde...


----------



## fredfish (8 Février 2006)

olidou a dit:
			
		

> salut !
> eh ben en fait moi je trouve iweb tres bien !!
> certes limité mais on ne peut pas tout avoir...
> 
> ...



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi... c'est pas parceque on est "CON" que nous ne pouvons pas aussi communiquer sur le web ! 
  
A force d'entendre parler de WEBDEZINEUR on se demande si on a encore le droit de se marrer !
J'aime bien tes petits clips mais te l'ai déjà dit ailleur !
Frédéric.

Ce message est volontairement un peu provoc ! Car j'aimerai que l'on parle plus d'iWeb que de "code". Tout simplement parceque apple a créé iWeb pour que l'on évite de parler de "code".
Et puis ce qui est important c'est le fond et la forme. La présentation et le contenu !


----------



## olidou (8 Février 2006)

iweb est surtout tres bien intégré dans ilife donc tres tres pratique ! 

aucun soft ne propose ca ! 

c'est ca surtout l'avantage de iweb...

facile et intégré .


----------



## presedo (8 Février 2006)

Source : http://www.presedo.com/2006/01/31/pourquoi-iweb-ma-decu/

En tant que professionnel dans le monde de l&#8217;informatique, et en tant que fervant admirateur de la marque à la pomme, je ne pouvais qu&#8217;être impatient de me retrouver confronté à iWeb.

Le malaxer, le tritouiller, le découvrir, j&#8217;ai attendu plus de deux semaines avant de le faire&#8230; Bref I WAS WAITING FOR IT..

Mais avant de le recevoir, je suis allé faire un peu le tour des forums et blogs de la planète qui parlaient eux aussi de leurs différentes expériences avec l&#8217;iWeb. Et là, je suis un peu surpris de lire des mots assez durs à propos de ce nouveau logiciel. 

La semaine dernière, je me suis retrouvé avec iLife06 dans les mains&#8230; et voici ce que j&#8217;en pense en présentant le logiciel de deux points de vue :

- 1° iWeb utilisé par Monsieur tout le monde.
- 2° iWeb utilisé par un professionnel du Web

*Utilisation par Monsieur tout le monde.*

_bien &#8230; :_

- Lorsqu&#8217;on est habitué au logiciels d&#8217;iLife, *utiliser iWeb est assez facile*. Les thèmes sont souples, les images et les textes peuvent être déplacés, manipulés facilement, et surtout tout est intégré.
- *Ajouter une photo est très simple*, ajouter un album photo encore plus, et pour les personnes qui veulent partager des photos, c&#8217;est bien plus simple que de devoir uploader des images via une interface web (et je ne parle même pas de devoir construire une application php pour faire des galleries photo)
- *Ajouter une video est tout aussi simple* (comme pour une photo d&#8217;ailleurs)
- La possibilité de *mettre à jour son site sur .mac automatiquement* sans trop se soucier de comment ça marche. (99$ par année tout de même)
- Possibilité d&#8217;utiliser un des *12 jolis thèmes Apple* pour son site.

_pas bien &#8230; :_

- J&#8217;ai une adressse du genre www.monsite.com. Je d*ois passer par un logiciel FTP externe (pour un hébergement autre que .mac)* pour pouvoir synchroniser mon site avec mon répertoire sur mon disque dur. (logique de promotion de .mac). C&#8217;est tout de même un comble pour un éditeur de page web de ne pas avoir de logiciel FTP intégré.
- Pourquoi je *ne peux pas avoir un compteur sur mon site qui n&#8217;est pas sur .mac ?* (logique de promotion de .mac)
- Pourquoi je *ne peux pas avoir un choix de diaporama sur mon site qui n&#8217;est pas sur .mac ? *Celui inclut par défaut est moche (logique de promotion de .mac)
- *Personne ne peux répondre ou commenter mes messages sur mon blog !!!! *GROS POINT NOIR : qu&#8217;est-ce qu&#8217;un blog sans commentaire ? Réponse : TOUT SAUF UN BLOG

*Utilisation par un professionnel du Web*

_en général on est déçu car &#8230;_

- Les points négatifs déjà relatés pour l&#8217;utilisation par Monsieur tout le monde peuvent être repris pour un professionnel du Web.
- Un pro du web sera très tenté par la lecture du code source d&#8217;une page générée par iWeb. Et là, ça fait mal. On peut même lire sur certains blogs qu&#8217;on est revenu au niveau de Frontpage avec son code horrible (un peu exagéré, car le code n&#8217;est pas propriétaire, mais bon &#8230. *Les règles d&#8217;usage du CSS sont complètement oubliées *.
- L&#8217;organisation des fichiers : Au secours !!! - Chaque fichier (comme coucou.html) a un répertoire qui lui est associé (coucou_files) dans lequel on retrouve toutes les images de la page, un fichier css et un fichier javascript. Donc, si j&#8217;ai 5 fichiers avec le même template, j&#8217;ai 5 répertoires _files en tout qui contient chacun un fichier CSS et un fichier JS. *Les fichiers CSS SONT IDENTIQUES, mais chargés à chaque fois !!!* pourquoi ne pas faire un lien vers un seul et unique fichier CSS ??? Gain de temps grâce au cache.
- Ensuite, *les fichiers JS sont à 99% identiques !!!!* Seule la fonction &#8220;onPageLoad()&#8221; qui porte bien son nom, change car elle contient le traitement INDIVIDUEL (!!) des images PNG pour des navigateurs qui ne les prennent pas en charge, comme IE (ex: fixupIEPNGBG(&#8221;navbar_0_normal&#8221. Or il existe des solutions automatisées (JS ou même CSS) qui permettent de traiter ces images automatiquement, sans devoir faire un appel à une fonction spécifique pour chaque image !!!!
- Toutes les images générées sont des PNG : pourtant, *dans plusieurs cas, les images gagneraient à être compressées en JPG au lieu de PNG*. On y gagnerait plusieurs Mo sur un site de plus de 5 pages.
- *La barre de navigation des pages n&#8217;est pas éditable*. On peut juste indiquer si la page créée doit apparaître dans cette barre ou pas.
- A ma connaissance, *on ne peux pas faire une arboresence dans les fichiers créés par iWeb*. Si plusieurs pages concernent une thématique, elles ne peuvent pas être regroupées dans un dossier, ou simplement l&#8217;être virtuellement dans iWeb, sans que ce soit fait physiquement sur le disque dur.
- *La gestion des polices est aussi à retravailler*. Un texte, pur et dur, qui demande une police spéciale peut être fait avec autre chose qu&#8217;une image. Pensez à sIFR 2.0 (référence et exemple) qui permet à n&#8217;importe quel ancien navigateur web ou n&#8217;importe quel navigateur web qui ne traite pas les images de pouvoir tout de même afficher des textes lisibles par les visiteurs et surtout par leurs machines (je pense notamment aux personnes mal-voyantes qui ont des machines qui lisent litteralement les pages web et qui ne peuvent lire le textes qui sont sur les images&#8230. Mais il est vrai que le web ne permet pas de faire des délires typographiques si on commence à incliner les textes (seuls ces cas requièrent le passage par une image).
- *La création de nouveaux thèmes est complexe*. En effet, il semblerait qu&#8217;il faille utiliser XCode pour créer des thèmes pour iWeb (en tout cas, je n&#8217;ai pas trouvé de documentation traitant sur ce sujet, même sur le site d&#8217;Apple)&#8230; Bon, l&#8217;interface d&#8217;iWeb est très riche, et la manipulation des objets est très complexe pour que ce soit fait très facilement. J&#8217;avais tout de même espérer pouvoir créer de nouveaux thèmes en changeant quelques éléments sur les thèmes officiels, et ainsi pouvoir créer des pages un peu plus personnalisées avec iWeb&#8230;.
- La mise à jour d&#8217;un site hébergé ailleurs que sur .mac, se fait en effectuant *la création l&#8217;ensemble du site à nouveau au lieu de ne générer que les pages qui ont effectivement été mises à jour.*

_Petites choses en plus qui pourraient être améliorées &#8230;_

- Depuis iPhoto, on ne peux pas envoyer plus de 99 photos sur iWeb.. Bon, ok, 100 photos, c&#8217;est beaucoup sur le web, mais s&#8217;il *existe une limite de photos par page, pourquoi ne pas paginer automatiquement les galleries photo *pour avoir moins de photos par page et ainsi casser cette limite ???
- Pouvoir *créer un album photo sans noms sous les photos* (est-ce une option ?, je ne l&#8217;ai pas trouvée)
- Cette liste risque de se rallonger avec le temps &#8230;

*Bref, pour conclure*

L&#8217;achat d&#8217;iLife 06 s&#8217;est surtout fait pour le photocast entre utilisateurs d&#8217;iPhoto 06 (mes parents et beaux-parents vont apprécier le partage des photos de ma fille en &#8220;live&#8221. Ce n&#8217;est donc pas &#8220;que&#8221; pour iWeb que l&#8217;achat a été fait. Mais bon, c&#8217;était aussi motivant de voir ce que Apple allait faire dans un domaine qui m&#8217;est très très proche : l&#8217;édition de pages web. Les différents blogs que j&#8217;ai lu et mon utilisation m&#8217;ont permis de comprendre à quel point il est important d&#8217;avoir un oeil sur l&#8217;ergonomie d&#8217;un outil (ce qu&#8217;Apple fait très bien, il faut le souligner) mais surtout, il faut que le produit final respecte les standards du métier, autrement les créateurs de sites web, qui pourraient faire la promotion de cet outil auprès de clients potentiels, pourraient tout simplement le boycotter.

De plus, d&#8217;autres produits, certes moins ergonomiques qu&#8217;iWeb, sont déjà sur le marché et produisent du code plus propre (RapidWeaver par exemple).

Bref, pour reprendre les mots utilisés sur d&#8217;autres blogs : &#8220;There is always a version 2.0&#8243;&#8230; et iPhoto (en version 6.0) commence tout juste a devenir vraiment utilisable avec une grosse bibliothèque, donc &#8230;


----------



## presedo (8 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On peut faire le parallèle avec iPhoto, iTunes et Spotlight. C'est la stratégie que veut faire appliquer Apple: l'utilisateur ne _doit_ pas se soucier de ce qu'il se passe en arrière-plan.




OK, mais il faut que le soft fasse les choses proporement, sinon, c'est inutil


----------



## presedo (8 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Ce message est volontairement un peu provoc ! Car j'aimerai que l'on parle plus d'iWeb que de "code". Tout simplement parceque apple a créé iWeb pour que l'on évite de parler de "code".
> Et puis ce qui est important c'est le fond et la forme. La présentation et le contenu !



Alors là, je suis moins d'accord. Certes iWeb est créé pour que les gens ne se posent pas la question du code. Ok.

Mais iWeb, a la différence d'iPhoto ou d'iDVD créer des fichiers utilisés ailleurs que dans iWeb même. Les navigateurs web regorgent de trucs et astuces pour pouvoir optimiser une navigation, accélérer l'affichage de pages, rendre "lisibles" les contenus pour les personnes malvoyantes...

Apple a décidé de ne pas trop tenir compte du code généré. Un autre éditeur de soft avait fait ainsi il y a quelques années : MS avec Frontpage (a la différence près que MS produisait du code propriétaire, alors qu'Apple ne le fait pas).

Si l'utilisateur ne doit pas s'emm... avec le code (je suis 1000% d'accord avec toi), c'est iWeb qui doit être assez puissant pour générer du code propre et des pages rapides et optimisées.


----------



## fredfish (8 Février 2006)

presedo a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, je suis moins d'accord. Certes iWeb est créé pour que les gens ne se posent pas la question du code. Ok.
> 
> Mais iWeb, a la différence d'iPhoto ou d'iDVD créer des fichiers utilisés ailleurs que dans iWeb même. Les navigateurs web regorgent de trucs et astuces pour pouvoir optimiser une navigation, accélérer l'affichage de pages, rendre "lisibles" les contenus pour les personnes malvoyantes...
> 
> ...



Je pense sincèrement que sur le fond nous sommes du même avis mais ce que je te propose c'est d'attendre quelques mois et tu vas voir débouler toute une série d'aide iWeb de toutes sortes sans compter les upgrades du logiciel et probablement une version plus pro.
Ce que je crois malgré tout c'est qu'une série de gens lié à la programmation de site on un certain malaise face à l'arrivée de ce genre de produit. Mais ce n'est pas nouveau comme situation... des labo photo qui on investit pas mal d'argent dans une développeuse et qui on dure à la rentabiliser car le numérique à tout déstructuré. Je commande moi aussi mes tirage maintenant via le web.
Les événement bouge très vite et c'est un secteur d'activité ou jamais rien n'est acquis !
Les réactions négative concernant mon site viennent souvent de "webmaster". Quand je décide de présenter mon site la première chose qu'il regarde c'est le code... j'ai l'impression que la forme et le contenu ne les intéresse pas ! Alors que la majorité des gens c'est à ca qu'il vont s'inrtéresser.
Maintenant je lis quand même que le code d'iWeb n'est pas si mal que ça... c'est déjà un bon début.

Bonne soirée à toi.
Frédéric.


----------



## fredfish (8 Février 2006)

Site upgradé... nouveau CDs et avancement de la rubrique haute fidélité... 

www.elfbi.com 

Bonne lecture, 
Frédéric.


----------



## illya Milapine (9 Février 2006)

Salut à tous..

Je refais un petit saut sur ce thread pour vous soumettre un autre site (aprés le mien) fait avec iWeb 

http://macinyonne2.free.fr/

C'est le site de notre petit club/association... (enfin tout ce que vous voulez) de macusers icaunais !!

J'ai pas encore eu le temps d'approfondir à mort le logiciel (études oblige) mais il est vraiment top et efficace  

Par contre je recontre deux problèmes que je ne sais pas résoudre... l'abscence de compteur (pas de .mac :hein: ) et l'abscence de commentaires pour un blog... (plan B activé pour ça)

Avec rapidweaver il me suffisait de rentrer le code HTML dans la partie edit, et dès que je mettais preview ça fonctionnait ! Si quelqu'un a une astuce je suis preneur 

... Enjoyez  

PS : je suis Gnarkill sur l'autre forum, et sur le site :love:

EDIT : petites modif faites


----------



## vincentb (9 Février 2006)

A tu ce problême, déjà, en faisant ta mise en page ou survient il après compilation du site?

Ca n'apparait que sur le net, pas dans iweb.

N'y a t'il pas un autre objet dans le bloc texte?

non...

Ne faut il pas remettre à zéro toutes les valeurs concernant la position du texte dans son propre bloc?

Comment tu fais ça ?

Ne faut il pas simplement jouer avec avant plan/arrière plan.

J'essaye... Et ben non. Très étranage ce problème...

J'ai trouvé une alternative : créer un nouveau titre. Simple... Efficace...


----------



## vincentb (9 Février 2006)

Je ne suis pas sûr que tu es les droits sur la zic du film... Prudence...


----------



## ficelle (9 Février 2006)

edouard bear l'a adopté  

j'ai juste fait joujou, mais ce truc à une capacité à bouffer toute les ressources de la machine qui a tendance à m'agcer. sur un powerbook 12 recent, c'est dur de faire autre chose quand iweb travaille en tache de fond.

le gros manque, à mon avis, est l'impossibilité de pouvoir creer une page vierge...

ou j'ai raté un épisode ! :rose:


----------



## illya Milapine (9 Février 2006)

vincentb a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sûr que tu es les droits sur la zic du film... Prudence...




C'est en rapport à une des news de mon site que tu dis ça ?

Si c'est le cas, je me posais effectivement la question... dans le doute je sens que je vais virer cette brève...


----------



## fredfish (9 Février 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> C'est en rapport à une des news de mon site que tu dis ça ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, je me posais effectivement la question... dans le doute je sens que je vais virer cette brève...



C'est pas la zique d'"hawai five zéro" ? parceque vu le vieux truc c'est peut être du domaine public !

Bon si tu la vire je ne pense pas que ce soit difficile à faire sur GarageBand...
Voir la petite intro en bas à droite de ce lien.
J'ai fait l'anim mais aussi la musique du clip et l'intro en bas.
Ah oui, je pilote aussi l'hélico ! Rien que ça !

www.elfbi.com/Anim

Frédéric.


----------



## illya Milapine (9 Février 2006)

Ah on parlait de cette musique !!!!

oki, bah je sais pas si je vais la virer, je pense pas risquer grand chose pour a peine 1 minute de musique encodé un peu salement, et qui n'est pas exactement semblable à l'originale....

Je vais réfléchir à la question.... le truc c'est que je ne me sens pas l'âme d'un musicos !!   Garageband c'est pas trop mon truc


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Chais pas si qql un à déjà posté ça ?


----------



## kisco (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Chais pas si qql un à déjà posté ça ?


ah, cool merci ! 

et dans les commentaire de ton lien on trouve ce lien là :

iWeb Templates


----------



## illya Milapine (10 Février 2006)

Petit à petit on va voir fleurir de nouveaux thèmes dispo. pour iWeb !! Ca promet que du bon


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

comment se fait il que mon site s'ouvre en 14 sec sur mon mac et en 25 a 40 sur mon Pc


----------



## kisco (10 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment se fait il que mon site s'ouvre en 14 sec sur mon mac et en 25 a 40 sur mon Pc


C'est quoi comme PC  
Essaie avec les différents navigateurs sur ton PC : Firefox, Opera, Explorer


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi comme PC
> Essaie avec les différents navigateurs sur ton PC : Firefox, Opera, Explorer


en fait la je viens de recevoir un mail d'un pote et sur 10 bécanne et 7 résaux different sa ramme.


et en plus j'ai le texe et même tout de "selectionné" faut que je clic pour le remetre


----------



## fredfish (10 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> comment se fait il que mon site s'ouvre en 14 sec sur mon mac et en 25 a 40 sur mon Pc



Ben parceque c'est un PC...
:rose:


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Ben parceque c'est un PC...
> :rose:


bha non il le fait en 4 a 8 sur un mac et sur les pc en ligne directe 'sans routeur" 

bon je regarde ca ce soir la j'ai du taf .


----------



## T-One (15 Février 2006)

Salut,

Un petit post pour pousser un coup de gueule contre iweb!
Quand j'ai découvert cette application dans ilife 06, je l'ai trouver sympa, facile de prise en main, et permettant de faire rapidemment de jolie site web en un rien de temps.....
J'ai donc décider de mettre a jour mon site web avec, bien que certaines choses soit impossibles, mais retravaillable avec dreamweaver....je me suis lancer...
5 ou 6 h de boulot plus tard (avec le temps de la prise en main) j'avais mis a jour 80% de mon site ----> nickel je me suis dit!
Et hier soir....PATATRA!!!!!
Je lance iweb comme d'hab...et la a ma grande surprise j'arrive sur la page blanche ou il me demande le type de site que je veux faire (theme + page) ..... non de diou mais ou est passé mon site qui s'ouvrait par défaut sous iweb??
1h de galère pour me rendre compte qu'il est impossible d'importer un site deja fait ou de récupérer le mien en plein chantier....
du coup je tente de gruger iweb en créant un site ayant le même nom que mon site et en le sauvegardant au même endroit en me disant qu'a la réouverture il me prendrait toute les pages en compte sauf celle de l'index (accueil/binevenue) mais refaisable en 5 min.....
Et la la magie iweb, il refait a chaque fois toute l'arborescence du site quand on publie dans un dossier et m'a tout effacer mon site que bien sur j'ai oublier de sauvegarder ailleurs!!
Alors me voila bien dans la m****e, des heures de boulot perdues....et un gros mystère sur le pourquoi du comment iweb a perdu mon site, sur le pourquoi les ingé d'apple non pas prévu de fonction d'importation......
je dirais tout simplement NULLE!!NULLE!!NULLE!!NULLE!!!

Que faire si cela arrive de nouveau? en plus je n'avais rien toucher a iweb, juste fait une réparation des autorisations sous Mac OS X 10.4.4 entre les deux lancements...donc a n'y rien comprendre!

Voila c'etait mon coup de gueule, je crois que je vais bosser sous rapidweaver et attendre une version un peu mieux fini d'iweb qui malgré tout à du potentiel (faudra aussi qu'il réduise la taille des sites générés car je suis passer de 3 Mo à 27 Mo pour le même site, avec les mêmes infos et les mêmes photos.....a cupertino doivent tous avoir la fibre optique c pas possible????)!!!!!

A+ et bon courage aux développeurs sous iweb, je vous souhaite que cette mésaventure ne vous arrive pas à vous aussi!


----------



## illya Milapine (15 Février 2006)

Re-salut ! bah moi j'ai un mega problème !!!

iWeb ne se lance plus sur ma machine !!!!    je clique sur l'icone dans le dock, il boing boing 2/3 fois, me met la fenetre ouverture avec la barre bleutée, et vers la fin la barre se grise, et ça coupe net !!!!

J'ai fais un coup d'autorisation, vider les caches system, enlevé mon dossier site du dossier ou je sauvegardais... rien n'y fait !!! j'ai même viré les prefs... toujours que dalle !!!

gné ?!

mon frère m'a passé le sien via ichat, j'ai donc viré le mien, mais là toujours rien....

Bon j'ai acheté iLife 06, en y repensant iWeb revient à rien dans le prix..; mais tout de même : What the f*ck ???!?? (désolé  )

Si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur !!!!


----------



## WebOliver (16 Février 2006)

Si iWeb pouvait éviter de me rappeler à chaque lanchement que la police Arial* n'est pas installée chez moi, ça serait bien...  


* je supprime systématiquement cette affreuse police de mon système.


----------



## olidou (17 Février 2006)

bonjour, 
aujourd'hui je n'ai pas pu faire ma mise a jour pour ilife06..

elle ne m'etais pas proposée et meme en allant les télécharger sur le site apple elles ne voulaient pas s'intaller...
j'ai donc été obligé de réinstaller ilife06 pour que mise a jour de logiciel me propose le panel...

bref tout ca pour dire que peut etre que certains de vos souci peuvent eventuellement venir d'une installe douteuse..

sinon tous mes softs se comportent bien.. (je croise les doigts..)


----------



## fredfish (19 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
De mon coté je n'ai rencontré aucun problème concernant iWeb.
J'ai fait la mise à jour et tout est OK.
Ce qui me stress quand même c'est le fait que même en trouvant le fichier de sauvegarde d'iweb et en le sauvegardant ailleur il ne puisse le rouvrir à un certain moment.
Il aurrait été plus intéressant de travailler sur base de sauvegarde... "enregistrer sous" et le tour était joué.

Frédéric.


----------



## fredfish (19 Février 2006)

Voilà,
Je viens de trouver le fichier de sauvegarde de la création du site sous iWeb. Grâce à cela vous pouvez le sauvegarder ou le mettre dans un autre dossier le temps de travailler sur un autre projet.
Attention de toujours bien dupliquer le fichier dans le but de ne pas l'écraser accidentellement.
Il se trouve ici...
Utilisateur/... votre nom d'utilisateur... /Bibiothèque/Application support/iWeb/ et le fichier porte le nom de "Domain".
A partir de là facile de mettre de coté un projet en cour et ensuite de le reglisser dans ce dossier pour continuer de travailler dessus.
Mais attention de toujours bien dupliquer le fichier pour avoir une sauvegarde.

Frédéric.


----------



## olidou (21 Février 2006)

super ! 
c'est effectivement biende pouvoir le sauvegarder..

merci


----------



## BiecoBlu (26 Février 2006)

iWeb c'est bien mais très limité. A quand une version Pro ?


----------



## toys (27 Février 2006)

gros problème sur iweb que je met en ligne sur mac sa marche bien mais sur pécé tout est sélection (gris) comment faire pour ce problème?


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Février 2006)

BiecoBlu a dit:
			
		

> iWeb c'est bien mais très limité. A quand une version Pro ?



probablement pas de version pro mais trois ou quatre fonctions nouvelles chaque année levant ces limitations et te convaincant d'acheter le nouvel iLife....


----------



## super-paul0 (1 Mars 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Re-salut ! bah moi j'ai un mega problème !!!
> 
> iWeb ne se lance plus sur ma machine !!!!    je clique sur l'icone dans le dock, il boing boing 2/3 fois, me met la fenetre ouverture avec la barre bleutée, et vers la fin la barre se grise, et ça coupe net !!!!
> 
> ...



Salut j'aime beaucoup ton site. j'espère que ça va s'arranger.
J'aime beaucoup ce soft car je suis débutant. J'ai mis une journée à réaliser celui-ci (http://paulolivier.leon1.free.fr).

Trois questions
1/ comment as tu fait pour ajouter un forum ?
2/ je n'arrive pas à modifier l'adresse email ou les lecteurs peuvent m'écrire
3/ le logiciel est rapide avec safari mais très lent avec internet explorer que j'utilise sur un PC

@+


----------



## illya Milapine (1 Mars 2006)

super-paul0 a dit:
			
		

> Salut j'aime beaucoup ton site. j'espère que ça va s'arranger.
> J'aime beaucoup ce soft car je suis débutant. J'ai mis une journée à réaliser celui-ci (http://paulolivier.leon1.free.fr).
> 
> Trois questions
> ...




Salut !

Tout d'abord merci pour les compliments, ca fait toujours plaisir   Pour ce qui est de mon problème avec iWeb il a dû t'entendre car ça remarche (réinstall oblige), par contre je suis confronté à un problème de taille maintenant.... l'impossibilité de reprendre un projet en cours, donc je dois tout rependre à zéro  .

Pour répondre à tes questions :

1/ pour rajouter un forum j'ai préalablement installé le module phpbb du forum sur mon FTP (sa se trouve sur le net tout préfait, tu n'as qu'à l'uploader et suivre les instructions).. et ensuite j'ai mis un lien depuis mon site iWeb vers le forum..

Ce sont bien 2 choses séparés...;

2/pour modifier l'adresse email tu dois ouvrir l'inspecteur (pomme + i je crois) et tu vas dans le dernier onglet qui sert à changer ou créer des liens... tu cliques sur l'image "envoyez moi un mail" et ca devrais te mettre l'adresse pré-réglé dans cette inspecteur, à toi de la changer manuellement à partir de celui-ci.... 

3/je ne sais pas dutout pourquoi cela se produit, sans doute une meilleure optimisation envers les produits Apple tel que Safari, ce qui me paraitrait logique... (enfin je t'avouerai que même avec Safari c'est lent parfois.. enfin pour moi..).

Voilà, j'espère avoir répondu à tes questions le plus clairement possible, n'hésite pas à m'envoyer des MP ou un mail si tu as d'autres question, je ne maîtrise pas complétement ce logiciel mais je pense pourvoir répondre à quelques questions


----------



## dupontrodo (2 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai une petite question sur iWeb :
j'ai crée 2 site avec iWeb, 1 que je veux publier sur .Mac, et un autre que j'ai publier sur free.
Lorsque je publie mon 2nd site dans un dossier, il me publie également le 1er site que j'avais publié sur .Mac. Cela veut dire que dès que je vais faire une mise à jour de mon site .Mac, il va transférer sur .Mac mon 2nd site ?
Ne peut on pas choisir le site à publier dans l'endroit souhaité ?
Je n'ai peut etre pas été très clair mais si vous pouvez m'aider je suis preneur !!!
Merci
Rodo


----------



## Gwen (2 Mars 2006)

Il faut créer deux projets différents je pense, un pour chaque site.


----------



## illya Milapine (2 Mars 2006)

le blem c'est que l'on est obligé de faire tous ces sites dans une même fenêtre...  

allez savoir pourquoi ....


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Il faut créer deux projets différents je pense, un pour chaque site.


Justement c'est là le problème,
c'est qu'iWeb ne fait pas la distinction
 entre les projets lorsque l'on publie  A chaque fois il faut aller sur l'iDisk pour enlever le "superflus"

J'ai exactement le même soucis: un perso sous .Mac, un "professionel" sous Free, et bientôt un associatif également sous Free


----------



## sbultez (6 Mars 2006)

Personellement j'adore iWeb, hormis sa lenteur lors de la publication web si des modifs importantes d'images ont été effectuées (rotations notamment). Mais ça reste tres utilisable sur mon iBook G4 1.2 / 768mb

Le résultat est très impressionnant visuellement (de simplicité et de clarté) et le code valide en XHTML transitionnal.


Pour le probleme des images PNG systématiques, installez la MAJ 1.0.1. Vous pouvez republier entierement votre site avec des images eventuellement en JPG en mainteannt la touche alt, et en faisant fichier > publier TOUT sur .mac ou dans un dossier. Limitation : toutes les images auxquelles vous appliquez des effets de rotation, reflets, transparence, seront encore en PNG, car le JPG ne gere apparemment pas ça.
 
 pour le problème d'export en modele, vous pouvez utiliser ça http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20060225091102170&lsrc=osxh

Tous mes amis me demandent avec quel logiciel j'ai crée mon blog, ... oh ce n'est que sur mac ??   

aperçu de ce qu'on peut faire assez simplement (sans prétention )... vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil rapide (ou pas) sur la page d'accueil et photos notamment.


----------



## frolick10 (6 Mars 2006)

sbultez a dit:
			
		

> aperçu de ce qu'on peut faire assez simplement (sans prétention )... vous pouvez jeter un coup d'oeil rapide (ou pas) sur la page d'accueil et photos notamment.



lien mort :rateau: ca fonctionne pas chez moi


----------



## sbultez (6 Mars 2006)

frolick10 a dit:
			
		

> lien mort :rateau: ca fonctionne pas chez moi



oups ici plutot et le site complet


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Mars 2006)

J'ai ajouté beaucoup de pages de photos sur iWeb, et je me retrouve avec un fichier Domain dans Applications Support/iWeb dépassant le GO , pour un site prennant de l'ordre de 200 MO : j'ai l'impression que iWeb est devenu un véritable bourrin : plus d'une heure pour publier tout ce site dans un dossier, plus du double pour publier sur mon .mac et toujours à un momnet ou un autre une erreur qui oblige à tout recommencer... 

D'autres ont ils ce problème ?


----------



## toys (20 Mars 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ajouté beaucoup de pages de photos sur iWeb, et je me retrouve avec un fichier Domain dans Applications Support/iWeb dépassant le GO , pour un site prennant de l'ordre de 200 MO : j'ai l'impression que iWeb est devenu un véritable bourrin : plus d'une heure pour publier tout ce site dans un dossier, plus du double pour publier sur mon .mac et toujours à un momnet ou un autre une erreur qui oblige à tout recommencer...
> 
> D'autres ont ils ce problème ?




oui j'ai le même se que je fait s'est que je lui laisse toute la bande passante pas de adium et pas de navigation sur le web comme ça il y a moins de plante (je crois)


----------



## Thierry6 (20 Mars 2006)

oui, c'est ce que je fait aussi en le lançant la nuit avant d'aller me coucher mais il plante quand même parfois..


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> oui, c'est ce que je fait aussi en le lançant la nuit avant d'aller me coucher mais il plante quand même parfois..


dans se cas je peut pas grand chose pour toi!!!





tien il est toujours le 55 sec.


----------



## Wonto (21 Mars 2006)

Bon, je viens donner mon petit avis sur iweb...

je me suis lancé cet aprem dans la mise a jour d'un "bete" site pour moi et mes potes, un lieux de convergeance de nos occupation festives (ou pas...)

J'ai utilisé iweb et j'en suis assez content, c'est simple et assez rapide, et je dirais meme intuitif..

Mais c'est sur que c'est limité, faut ruser pour arrivé a ce qu'on veut mais tjr de facon simple.

Connaissant un peu la reputation de la bete, j'ai utilisé un autre programe pour mes albums photo (precedement fait): gallerie.

J'ai uploadé le resultat sur mon compte skynet via Cyberduck. pas de soucis majeure, mon site ne fait "que" 1.5Mo sans les diapo, donc la partie gérée par iweb.

Ma conclusion est que ce prog est simple et efficasse pour les monsieur tout le monde. Il n'a pas d'autres pretentions je pense. Apres pour faire un site "pro", c pas vraiment l'outil ultime, c'est une certitude...

je vous lance le lien, c'est plus efficasse qu'un long discours!

http://users.skynet.be/dormal/

PS: je susi qu'un webmaster du dimanche... ne me parlez surtout pas de code avec le bloc note!


----------



## molgow (21 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai pas testé iWeb en tant qu'utilisateurs, mais en tant qu'utilisateurs de sites web fait par iWeb, je dois dire que je trouve les sites TRES lent ! Je suis pourtant sur du 2 Mbits mais je trouve les sites long à charger (quelques secondes)...


----------



## Thierry6 (21 Mars 2006)

avec le temps de publication pour les gros sites, ce temps d'affichage est clairement un des gros points faibles. Autant les limites de fonctionnalités t'apparaissent tout de suite et soit tu décides de ne pas utiliser iWeb, soit tu les acceptes et parfois les contournes, autant ces lenteurs n'apparaissent qu'après et sont très génantes.


----------



## valoriel (28 Mars 2006)

Le duo miracle: iWeb + Nvu 

Avec ça, on fait des sites web nickels


----------



## ithymique (30 Mars 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> gros problème sur iweb que je met en ligne sur mac sa marche bien mais sur pécé tout est sélection (gris) comment faire pour ce problème?



change de navigateur internet puisque internet explorer ne gère pas la transparence...


----------



## zemzem (1 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,
J'ai aussi essayé iWeb ... je trouve très sympa même si c'est un peu limité ... 
Par contre, j'ai un problème : j'ai publié le site dans un dossier et lorsque je le visualise avec "Safari" ou "Firefox" tout est parfait, par contre avec "Explorer" il y a deux pages sur 9 qu'il ne trouve pas !!!
( fichiers introuvables ) ???  

Avez-vous déjà eu ce bug ? Y a-t-il une solution ?  

merci !


----------



## zemzem (2 Avril 2006)

zemzem a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> J'ai aussi essayé iWeb ... je trouve très sympa même si c'est un peu limité ...
> Par contre, j'ai un problème : j'ai publié le site dans un dossier et lorsque je le visualise avec "Safari" ou "Firefox" tout est parfait, par contre avec "Explorer" il y a deux pages sur 9 qu'il ne trouve pas !!!
> ( fichiers introuvables ) ???
> ...




OK! J'ai trouvé .... 
Il ne faut pas mettre d'accents dans les nom des pages que l'on créé ( les nom qui s'affichent en haut de toutes les pages ) Explorer ne les trouves pas


----------



## pulgita (7 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Le duo miracle: iWeb + Nvu
> 
> Avec ça, on fait des sites web nickels


Salut Valoriel,
comment fais-tu pour utiliser les deux softs pour réaliser un site? Je connais un peu Nvu que je trouve pas mal.

Pulgita


----------



## Thierry6 (7 Avril 2006)

tu fais ton site avec iWeb, tu publies dans un dossier et tu utilises NVU pour retraivailler / compléter les pages dans le dossier, je pense. C'est vrai que ça permet d'élaborer un peu plus les choses mais à chaque fois que tu vas faire une mise à jour du site dans iWeb, ça risque d'être compliquer pour ne pas avoir à tout refaire ?


----------



## valoriel (7 Avril 2006)

Bonne réponse de Thierry 

C'est vrai que l'aspect statique d'iWeb et le fait de devoir republier à chaque modification peut paraître lourd! Mais j'utilise iWeb plus pour la forme et la mise en page (du style couleur de fond, thèmes...) et NVU pour le reste (images, vidéos...)

Certains fichiers, notamment les pages de photos, de blog ou de podcasts n'ont pas vraiment besoin d'être retravaillées. Dans ces cas là, je ne me sers de NVU que pour rajouter des liens par exemple.

Et avec cette méthode pas de problèmes non plus avec le CSS


----------



## pulgita (8 Avril 2006)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> tu fais ton site avec iWeb, tu publies dans un dossier et tu utilises NVU pour retraivailler / compléter les pages dans le dossier, je pense. C'est vrai que ça permet d'élaborer un peu plus les choses mais à chaque fois que tu vas faire une mise à jour du site dans iWeb, ça risque d'être compliquer pour ne pas avoir à tout refaire ?


Bonsoir,

Merci pour la réponse. Je ne pensais pas qu'on puisse obtenir quelque chose d'exploitable en ouvrant le site IWeb dans Nvu. Mais je n'avais pas fait l'essai.
Merci à Valoriel pour le complément d'info!


----------



## pulgita (9 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Bonne réponse de Thierry
> 
> C'est vrai que l'aspect statique d'iWeb et le fait de devoir republier à chaque modification peut paraître lourd! Mais j'utilise iWeb plus pour la forme et la mise en page (du style couleur de fond, thèmes...) et NVU pour le reste (images, vidéos...)
> 
> ...


Bonjour,C'est bizard, j'ouvre la page html du site créé dans iweb dans Nvu, et je ne vois rien. Ni dans l'0nglet normal ni dans l'onglet source. Par contre quand je clique sur Navigateur, ma page est visualisée (dans Safari pour moi). D'où la question: comment fais-tu pour retravailler la page. Je répète je connais un peu Nvu mais je ne suis pas un expert.
Pulgita


----------



## joanes (26 Avril 2006)

J'ai une petite question concernant iWeb et .MAC. Comment est-il possible sur deux machines de travailler sur le même site??? Je  n'ai pas trouver d'options dans iWeb pour pouvoir aller travailler (et donc charger les pages en local) le site que j'ai créer sur mon .MAC. iWeb ne permet-il de travailler sur un site qu'à partir d'une machine???


----------



## bidibout (28 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai fais une erreur c'est à dire que j'ai supprimé mon site de iweb puis j'ai fais publier pour pouvoir le supprimer de .mac je précise que j'avais au prélable publier le site dans un dossier pour pouvoir le mettre sur mon nouvel hébergeur mais voilà comment faire pour rapatrier mon site fais avec iweb que j'ai publié dans un dossier dans iweb ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## illya Milapine (28 Avril 2006)

Bah écoute malheureusement c'est foutu !!!

Moi même j'ai connu une situation assez similaire, et je me suis résolu à le refaire complétement :hein: 

D'ailleurs le revoilà, fraichement uploader -> GnarkillWebSite :love: 

C'est bien ce que je reproche à iWeb, vaut mieux pas le planter, sinon on est bon pour tout refaire  

Enfin bon, je suis tellement ravis du résultat que j'en oublierai presque les quelques petits défauts


----------



## bidibout (28 Avril 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Bah écoute malheureusement c'est foutu !!!
> 
> Moi même j'ai connu une situation assez similaire, et je me suis résolu à le refaire complétement :hein:
> 
> ...



Mince c'est bien ce que je craignais, en tout cas je te remercie.


----------



## illya Milapine (28 Avril 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Mince c'est bien ce que je craignais en tout cas je te remercie.




De rien, désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus que ça...

m'enfin je t'encourage tout de même à effectuer des recherches (si le coeur t'en dit) afin de voir si mon avis est partagé par d'autres... Je ne connais peut être pas toutes les ficelles de ce soft... m'enfin bon il est certain que je n'ai rien vu permettant la récupération d'anciens sites iweb, voir même de site iweb tiers par le soft en question !!

Steve si tu nous entends, faudrait arranger ce truc là quand même


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

il y a un truc aussi simple que iweb et qui marche bien?


----------



## illya Milapine (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il y a un truc aussi simple que iweb et qui marche bien?




Franchement iWeb marche trés bien, il manque peut être de maturité, normale me direz vous  

Tu as Rapidweaver sinon.. assez sympa lui aussi, offrant sans doute plus de possibilités, mais à mes yeux moins jolie au niveau des thèmes...

Une question de goûts sans doute  

PS : il en existe bien d'autres, mais je ne vais pas me lancer dans une liste exhaustive ce soir, suis un peu crevé là :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un truc aussi simple que iweb et qui marche bien?


Je dirais iWeb mon loup 

Simple, ergonomique et tout et tout! Et puis le résultats est tout de même satisfaisant. Mais si tu nous disais ce que tu veux faire?


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais iWeb mon loup
> 
> Simple, ergonomique et tout et tout! Et puis le résultats est tout de même satisfaisant. Mais si tu nous disais ce que tu veux faire?




http://www.furiousavengers.com mais en mieux car sur les pécé sa déconne et s'est trop lent sous internet exploreur.


----------



## valoriel (28 Avril 2006)

La lenteur provient sûrement de la mauvaise optimisation des images! Regarde si tu ne peux pas utiliser un logiciel comme Nvu (gratuit) pour retoucher tes pages web. En gros, tu utilises iWeb pour la mise en page, les liens, certains trucs spécifiques (reflet, ombre...) et tu ouvres ensuites ton fichier .html avec Nvu pour essayer de l'optimiser!

Ensuite, tu devrais mettre un lien sur ton site pour inciter les gens à télécharger firefox! Tu peux même gagner de l'argent avec  Car le problème vient sûrement d'explorer avant de venir du PC en lui même!

Et pour finir, change d'amis s'ils utilisent des PCs 
Et sache que même avec un autre éditeur, la compatibilité avec explorer pose souvent problème.


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

je teste sa de suite avec  une ou deux pages


----------



## illya Milapine (28 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Et pour finir, change d'amis s'ils utilisent des PCs .




Judicieux conseil !! Je n'aurais pas mieux dis    

Non trêve de plaisanterie il est clair que peu importe l'optimisation d'un site internet explorer n'en reste pas moins has-been !!


----------



## valoriel (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je teste sa de suite avec  une ou deux pages


ben tu me fais un ch'tit post pour résumer tout ça, et puis je lirai ça demain!
paske là, ya comme une envie de dodo 

bonne nuit mon chat


----------



## toys (28 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ben tu me fais un ch'tit post pour résumer tout ça, et puis je lirai ça demain!
> paske là, ya comme une envie de dodo
> 
> bonne nuit mon chat


ok je pense que je vais faire de même de toutes façon alors je verrais sa demain se seras plus simple.


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2006)

allez hop un grop jpeg y'a que ca de vrai 

à mort ce truc


----------



## fredmac75 (28 Avril 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> http://www.furiousavengers.com mais en mieux car sur les pécé sa déconne et s'est trop lent sous internet exploreur.



C'est sur qu'avec des images de 160 Ko l'unité, il faut une sacré connexion. L'image dans la section présentation fait ce poid. A la _vista del nazo_, elle devrait tourner autour des 30/40 Ko, soit 5 à 6 fois moins.


----------



## toys (30 Avril 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur qu'avec des images de 160 Ko l'unité, il faut une sacré connexion. L'image dans la section présentation fait ce poid. A la _vista del nazo_, elle devrait tourner autour des 30/40 Ko, soit 5 à 6 fois moins.


ok j'y bosse dès que je peut.


----------



## illya Milapine (30 Avril 2006)

Re à tous,

juste un petit post pour vous faire part de ma dernière découverte concernant iWeb, je ne sais pas si cela à été déjà abordé précédemment dans ce thread, mais bon c'est pas grave  


Il s'agit de 2 softs, un gratuit et un payant , respectivement iComments et iWeb Enhancer !

On les retrouve ici http://web.mac.com/cbrantly/iWeb/Software/Home.html

iComments, comme son nom l'indique, permet d'ajouter des commentaires dans une page blog faite dans iWeb, il faut toutefois s'inscrire chez Haloscan mais c'est là aussi gratuit  

iWeb Enhancer est quand à lui beaucoup mieux (payant évidemment  ) car il permet l'intégration de code HTML dans une page iweb, directement dans iweb, donc pas besoin de tripoter les codes sources comme un vieux Geek.... là on peut rajouter ce que l'on veut.

Ce soft coûte 12 $ soit environ 10 (j'arrondis hein  ).

Tout est expliqué sur la pge oueb que j'ai mis ci-dessus.

Si vous voulez voir ce qu'on peut faire avec, vous avez mon site. Ca peut vous montrer vite fait quelques possibilités  (voir page blog/movies...).

Voili voilou, j'espere que ça servira à l'un d'entre vous, moi en tout cas j'ai été séduit, et iWeb reprend encore un peu plus d'intérêts à mes yeux


----------



## fredfish (1 Mai 2006)

Et bien de mon coté je continue d'uprader mon site sur iweb tout les weekends et voilà le résultat !

www.elfbi.com

Bonne lecture à vous.

PS : j'attend juste une version plus pro d'Iweb !


----------



## appleman (7 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, Iweb a completement planté chez moi alors que tout marchait jusque là trés bien. maintenant dés que j'éssaie de le lancer j'a droit à :

"iweb à quitté inopinément"  comment puis je faire pour récupérer mon site si je réinstalle ilife ou comment puis je faire pour modifier mon site à partir d'une autre machine?

j'ai lu un peu avant qu'apparemment ce n'était pas possible mais je ne peux y croire ou alors les ingénieurs Apple ne sont pas aller chercher bien loin...je sais pas ça arrive à tout le monde de racheter un mac ou de formater sans pour autant devoir tout recommencer?

rassurez moi!!!


----------



## illya Milapine (7 Mai 2006)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, Iweb a completement planté chez moi alors que tout marchait jusque là trés bien. maintenant dés que j'éssaie de le lancer j'a droit à :
> 
> "iweb à quitté inopinément"  comment puis je faire pour récupérer mon site si je réinstalle ilife ou comment puis je faire pour modifier mon site à partir d'une autre machine?
> 
> ...



Salut, t'inquiète y a une petite soluce, il suffit d'aller dans ton dossier 

user/library/application support/iweb/  là tu trouveras un fichier "DOMAIN", sauvegarde le avant de réinstaller, et une fois la réinstallation faite, remplace le nouveau fichier domain recréé  

Hier j'ai réinstallé mon system et j'ai fait cette opération, maintenant je peux renaviguer sur mes pages oueb dans iWeb


----------



## appleman (7 Mai 2006)

merci beaucoup! tu as fais ta BA de la journée je t'assure!   

en plus je pense que ça va etre utile à pas mal de monde car jusqu'ici je n'avais pas vu de solution sur les forums: nickel


----------



## appleman (7 Mai 2006)

ah un rebondissment: j'ai bien pris le fichier intitulé domain et je l'ai passé sur une autre machine et là devinez quoi? iweb qui marchait trés bien avant cela a exactement les meme symptomes: il plante!

Donc quand je met ce fichier: impossible d'ouvrir iweb: j'en déduis que c'est le fichier qui à un problème et qu'iweb à fait de la m.... en l'enregistrant la dernière fois mais que peut t'on faire là? je sens que c'est fichu quand meme...:mouais:


----------



## illya Milapine (8 Mai 2006)

Hum.... :mouais: 

je te dirais bien que la première fois que j'ai eu affaire à ce genre de problème, c'était dans des circonstances similaires... je pense, m'enfin c'est une théorie, et j'espere qu'elle n'est pas avéré, qu'un site trop trop chargé fait du mal à iWeb...

m'enfin reste à définir qu'est ce qu'un site trop chargé  

je reste sceptique :mouais:


----------



## fredfish (8 Mai 2006)

illya Milapine a dit:
			
		

> Hum.... :mouais:
> 
> je te dirais bien que la première fois que j'ai eu affaire à ce genre de problème, c'était dans des circonstances similaires... je pense, m'enfin c'est une théorie, et j'espere qu'elle n'est pas avéré, qu'un site trop trop chargé fait du mal à iWeb...
> 
> ...



Ben jusqu'a maintenant je touche du bois mais mon site ne plante pas dans Iweb... 120 mb tout de même.
Suite à vos mésaventures je me dépèche de backuper mon "Domain".

Courage à vous.


----------



## Grug2 (8 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> allez hop un grop jpeg y'a que ca de vrai
> 
> à mort ce truc


plussoyons de concert


----------



## Ploumette (9 Mai 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Et bien de mon coté je continue d'uprader mon site sur iweb tout les weekends et voilà le résultat !
> 
> www.elfbi.com
> 
> ...



Très chouette ... et professionnel !


----------



## Nephou (15 Mai 2006)

Bon ce soir au programme : mise à jour de iWeb&#8230; en version 1.1 (95,3Mo de mise à jour quand même).
Il est fait menstion de l&#8217;optimisation des images et d'améliorer les performances de l&#8217;application&#8230; ben on va voir ça 


édition : tous les itruc sont mis à jour à part GarageBand


----------



## fredintosh (15 Mai 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Bon ce soir au programme : mise à jour de iWeb en version 1.1 (95,3Mo de mise à jour quand même).
> Il est fait menstion de loptimisation des images et d'améliorer les performances de lapplication ben on va voir ça


Et semble-t-il la possibilité de rajouter des commentaires aux blogs, si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Mai 2006)

Oui, c&#8217;est ça&#8230; une fonction de recherche fait également son apparition pour les blogs et les podacast

_tiens c'est en news sur macgé depuis 20 minutes :rateau:_


----------



## Grug2 (15 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Et semble-t-il la possibilité de rajouter des commentaires aux blogs, si j'ai bien compris ?


:affraid:
donc il y avait un truc qui disait faire des Blogs sans commentaire&#8230;


----------



## La mouette (15 Mai 2006)

Par contre toujours autant de restrictions si on ne publie pas sur .Mac


----------



## Lastrada (15 Mai 2006)

Et six nouveaux thèmes


----------



## fredintosh (16 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> donc il y avait un truc qui disait faire des Blogs sans commentaire


Ben ouais...   

[mode mauvaise langue on]
iWeb, ça permettait de faire des blogs mais sans commentaires, de faire des sites en 10 minutes mais uploadés en 60 minutes, de mettre tout plein d'images comme on veut sur la page et des diaporamas qui en mettent plein la vue, mais les images se chargent une fois sur deux dans le navigateur, de vérouiller l'accès à des pages mais seulement sur .mac, de créer plusieurs sites différents, mais en fait il y a obligatoirement un site principal et les autres sont secondaires, bref un logiciel simple et efficace quoi...  
[mode mauvaise langue off]

Bon, ceci dit j'utilise iWeb avec un certain plaisir malgré tout.


----------



## valoriel (16 Mai 2006)

Lastrada a dit:
			
		

> Et six nouveaux thèmes


ah vi!!! mais yen a des très moches quand même :bebe:


----------



## La mouette (16 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ah vi!!! mais yen a des très moches quand même :bebe:



C'est rien de le dire


----------



## fredmac75 (16 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> donc il y avait un truc qui disait faire des Blogs sans commentaire&#8230;


 Y parait que ça s'appelle un mono(b)logue


----------



## Thierry6 (16 Mai 2006)

la version 1.1 d'iWeb permet de ne publier que les changements dur un site , fonction indispensable pour les gros sites. On va voir si elle est efficace, je suis en train de tester.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2006)

Bon, gros soucis depuis hier sur iweb.

Au début, pas trop de pages crées, ça marche bien, puis j'ai rajouté des commentaires, puis d'autres pages puis.. D'un coup, les commentaires ont disparu du site web alors qu'ils étaient toujours dans l'application. Etrange.

Resynchro du site, rien ne change. Je décide donc d'uploader le site en entier comme iWeb le permet maintenant et la, erreur sur une image, je la remplace. ReUpload, reErreure. Re remplacement d'image. Et ainsi 4 ou 5 fois de suite. De plus ça prend du temps a attendre 15 minute le chargement sur .Mac 

le soucis, est qu'a un moment, nouvelle erreur, mais pas sur une image remplaçable mais une page complète, ou du moins un fichier interne de iWeb, fichier du type "Pleins de chiffres et une extension en ".js" 

La, rien a faire, et a part essayer de virer les pages une a une, je ne vois pas comment résoudre le problème  et toujours plus de commentaire et la moitié du site a la ramasse pour le coup


----------



## Nephou (18 Mai 2006)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Y parait que ça s'appelle un mono(b)logue



Non, on dit l'écume des moments _je sais c'est méchant mais là j'ai envie d'être méchant ;p

_ok  [|


----------



## illya Milapine (18 Mai 2006)

Ouais bon ben non seulement comme je n'ai pas de compte .mac je n'ai n'y droit aux commentaire ni à la fonction recherche...

mais en plus cette mise à jour m'a fait disparaitre des éléments (genre images...) elles y sont dans iWeb, mais une fois uploader... pouf disparition !!  

si quelqu'un a une réponse je suis preneur


----------



## Grug2 (18 Mai 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Non, on dit l'écume des moments _je sais c'est méchant mais là j'ai envie d'être méchant ;p
> 
> _ok  [|


non, ça c'etait le contraire, les commentaire sans les articles


----------



## bidibout (18 Mai 2006)

Moi je pige pas quand je vérifie les maj dans le menu pomme j'ai rien par contre quand je rechercher les maj par le menu de iweb par ex là il trouve mais comme je suis obligé de passer par le menu pomme pour avoir les maj je suis coincé quelqu'un a une idée ?

Pour info je suis sur imac intel


----------



## fredmac75 (18 Mai 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> ..._je sais c'est méchant mais là j'ai envie d'être méchant ;p
> 
> _ok  [|



:sleep:


----------



## mael65 (18 Mai 2006)

Bof bof bof iWeb, je ne fais ni du developpement pro, ni du graphisme pro, mais je fais tout sa en amateur, et je trouve iWeb trop lent, trop limité...  

MAIS il est très bien pour les novices


----------



## macumba (19 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pige pas quand je vérifie les maj dans le menu pomme j'ai rien par contre quand je rechercher les maj par le menu de iweb par ex là il trouve mais comme je suis obligé de passer par le menu pomme pour avoir les maj je suis coincé quelqu'un a une idée ?
> 
> Pour info je suis sur imac intel



Même problème pour moi, et je suis sur un alu G4... Pour info, j'ai dégagé iDvd... 
Je reste extrêmement déçu de voir que pour les utilisateurs iWeb non titulaires d'un compte  . Mac, il va visiblement falloir attendre la mise à jour payante de janvier 2007 pour pouvoir bénéficier de nouvelles fonctionnalités... C'est inadmissible !!!!  
J'ai pourtant payé iLife 06 aussi cher que les autres !!! C'est décidé, je passe (à l'insu de mon plein gré) sous wordpress...
De toute façon, Apple me boude tellement que la mise à jour refuse de se faire automatiquement... Simple aveu de la part de la pomme qu'elle ne me servirait à rien de toute façon ?:mouais:


----------



## fredfish (19 Mai 2006)

Concernant la gestion de plusieurs sites sur Iweb j'ai ceci qui pourrait vous servir...

http://mistergregg.com/cocoadrillosoftware/iWebSites/iWebSites Home.html

Bonne lecture à vous.
Frédéric.


----------



## bidibout (19 Mai 2006)

macumba a dit:
			
		

> Même problème pour moi, et je suis sur un alu G4... Pour info, j'ai dégagé iDvd...
> Je reste extrêmement déçu de voir que pour les utilisateurs iWeb non titulaires d'un compte  . Mac, il va visiblement falloir attendre la mise à jour payante de janvier 2007 pour pouvoir bénéficier de nouvelles fonctionnalités... C'est inadmissible !!!!
> J'ai pourtant payé iLife 06 aussi cher que les autres !!! C'est décidé, je passe (à l'insu de mon plein gré) sous wordpress...
> De toute façon, Apple me boude tellement que la mise à jour refuse de se faire automatiquement... Simple aveu de la part de la pomme qu'elle ne me servirait à rien de toute façon ?:mouais:



Si si tu peux faire la mise à jour apparement c'est plutôt un bug, tu peux les télécharger directement sur le site d'apple mais c'est bizzare que cela ne marche pas avec la maj auto.


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

fredfish a dit:
			
		

> Concernant la gestion de plusieurs sites sur Iweb j'ai ceci qui pourrait vous servir...


La nouvelle version d'iWeb permet de gérer plusieurs sites en même temps. Soit directement ans la fenêtre du logiciel en cliquant Nouveau Site, soit en déplaçant le fichier "Domain" qui s trouve dans "Nom d'utilisateur -> Bibliothèque -> Application Support -> iWeb"

Il faut juste impérativement que le fichier garde son nom "Domain". Du coup, un simple dossier composé de sous dossier au nom du site créer suffit du moment que dans chaque sous dossier se trouve le fichier "Domain".


----------



## bidibout (19 Mai 2006)

Bon ça y est j'ai trouvé pourquoi les maj ne se faisaient pas c'est en fait parce que j'avais regroupé toutes les applications ilife dans un dossier ilife et du coup le module pensais que les applis n'étaient pas existante alors qu'en fait elles avaient juste changée de place.

Maintenant j'ai tout remis dans applications et quand je recherche les maj avec le menu pomme ça fonctionne !


----------



## mael65 (19 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle version d'iWeb permet de gérer plusieurs sites en même temps. Soit directement ans la fenêtre du logiciel en cliquant Nouveau Site, soit en déplaçant le fichier "Domain" qui s trouve dans "Nom d'utilisateur -> Bibliothèque -> Application Support -> iWeb"
> 
> Il faut juste impérativement que le fichier garde son nom "Domain". Du coup, un simple dossier composé de sous dossier au nom du site créer suffit du moment que dans chaque sous dossier se trouve le fichier "Domain".


Bof cette MàJ n'a rien changé à sa povreté... mais plutot en sa simplicité !


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> Bof cette MàJ n'a rien changé à sa povreté... mais plutot en sa simplicité !



Non, je trouve iWeb pas trop mal dans cette version et il est assez complet pour faire des petits sites sans se prendre la tête. De plus, les nouveautés tel que la gestion de sites multiples est un vrais plus a mon goût.

Ensuite, qu'il ne convienne pas a ton usage, je peut largement le concevoir, c'est quand même un logiciel très basic.


----------



## mael65 (19 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Non, je trouve iWeb pas trop mal dans cette version et il est assez complet pour faire des petits sites sans se prendre la tête. De plus, les nouveautés tel que la gestion de sites multiples est un vrais plus a mon goût.
> 
> Ensuite, qu'il ne convienne pas a ton usage, je peut largement le concevoir, c'est quand même un logiciel très basic.


Mercciii... c'est exactement sa !  mais bon la gestion multiple j'ai toujours pas capté (euh faut dire aussi que je n'utilise jamais iWeb...)


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

mael65 a dit:
			
		

> la gestion multiple j'ai toujours pas capté (euh faut dire aussi que je n'utilise jamais iWeb...)


En gros, dans la fenêtre d'iWeb, tu as a gauche, (le même principe que les listes de lectures sous iTunes) une liste de tes fichiers et tu peut maintenant définir un site spécifique qui auras son propre verrouillage par mot de passe et sa propre barre navigation.

Néanmoins, tous le sites ainsi crées s'affichent dans la liste de gauche comme des dossiers indépendants. C'est plus facile a gérer et lors d'un import sur un compte Dot mac c'est transparent et on sent bien que chaque sites est indépendant tout en pouvant être lié si l'utilisateur le souhaite. ça évite les surcharge de la barre de navigation qui est vite pleine dés qu'il y a plus de 10 pages 
Du coup, lors d'un import sur un serveur FTP, tu peut facilement différentier chaque sites sans problèmes et les publier sur des serveurs différents.

C'est vraiment le moyens le plus simple pour gérer plusieurs sujet pour un néophyte, mais le système sera vitre surchargé pour une utilisation semi pro, la, il faut gérer en plus ses fichiers de site manuellement comme je l'ai expliqué quelques poste plus haut.


----------



## bidibout (19 Mai 2006)

Toujours pas la possibilité de réimplanter dans iweb un site par le biais des fichiers sauvegardé dans un dossier par hasard ?

Car j'ai toujours mon site que j'avais publié dans un dossier mais comme je l'ai effacé par mégarde de iweb je ne peux plus le modifier.


----------



## macumba (19 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Bon ça y est j'ai trouvé pourquoi les maj ne se faisaient pas c'est en fait parce que j'avais regroupé toutes les applications ilife dans un dossier ilife et du coup le module pensais que les applis n'étaient pas existante alors qu'en fait elles avaient juste changée de place.
> 
> Maintenant j'ai tout remis dans applications et quand je recherche les maj avec le menu pomme ça fonctionne !



Merci pour l'info !


----------



## Gwen (19 Mai 2006)

bidibout a dit:
			
		

> Toujours pas la possibilité de réimplanter dans iweb un site par le biais des fichiers sauvegardé dans un dossier par hasard ?



Pas a ma connaissance malheureusement


----------



## BubbaGump (19 Mai 2006)

iWeb oui c'est bien. Mais pas pour développer tout un site avec de multiples pages. Sur bien des points, l'application est extrêmement originale (mais rapporté à RapidWeaver, iWeb n'est qu'un pâle challenger).
Marre de travailler sous Dreamweaver. Alors je tente de développer mon Intranet sous iWeb et qu'elle mauvaise surprise de voir que trop de texte contenu dans une page ralentit son affichage dans le navigateur (moins sous Safari que sous Firefox d'ailleurs). pourtant, les fonctionnalités de blog par exemple sont sympa à adapter mais quel travail fastidieux que de devoir copier/coller sa mise en page à chaque fois. Au début, intuitivement je trouvais cela agréable de pouvoir travailler qques trucs comme on pourrait le faire dans une appli PAO. J'ai rapidement cherché à rendre automatique mes tâches une fois calé sur une mise en page. Et là, rien. Aucun template possible. Aucune possibilité de sauvegarder son modèle.
C'est rude quand même ! Mais ce qui me navre le plus, quand bien même on fait un travail fastidieux sous iWeb, c'est de se rendre compte de la lourdeur des pages !! Pourquoi est-ce ainsi fait ? Pourquoi proposer une appli qui a le goût du CanadaDry mais qui n'en est pas ?


----------



## mael65 (19 Mai 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> En gros, dans la fenêtre d'iWeb, tu as a gauche, (le même principe que les listes de lectures sous iTunes) une liste de tes fichiers et tu peut maintenant définir un site spécifique qui auras son propre verrouillage par mot de passe et sa propre barre navigation.
> 
> Néanmoins, tous le sites ainsi crées s'affichent dans la liste de gauche comme des dossiers indépendants. C'est plus facile a gérer et lors d'un import sur un compte Dot mac c'est transparent et on sent bien que chaque sites est indépendant tout en pouvant être lié si l'utilisateur le souhaite. ça évite les surcharge de la barre de navigation qui est vite pleine dés qu'il y a plus de 10 pages
> Du coup, lors d'un import sur un serveur FTP, tu peut facilement différentier chaque sites sans problèmes et les publier sur des serveurs différents.
> ...


j'aime quand on m'explique si précisément... merciiiiiii !


----------



## valoriel (8 Juin 2006)

Coucou Gwen 

Si tu traînes encore dans les parrages, je veux bien que tu (ré)explique la gestion multiple... Car j'ai bien trouvé le dossier Domain, mais je comprend pas comment affecter un dosier à chaque site...


----------



## Gwen (8 Juin 2006)

Je traîne toujours et je tente une explication, car je en suis pas sur de comprendre ta demande.

En gros, quand tu as iWeb d'ouvert devant toi, tu commence bien sur par créer un premier site que tu remplis avec les pages que tu souhaite faire apparaître dedans.

Ensuite, tu fait un clic droit (ou ctrl + clic) dans la partie ou sont listé toutes tes page et donc ton site, ce qui fait apparaître le menu contextuel t'offrant l'option "nouveau site"
C'est également accessible par le menu fichier ou le raccourcis clavier correspondant.

Sinon, peut être cherche tu a créer plusieurs site totalement indépendant et donc de n'ouvrir que LE fichier correspondant a ce site.

Donc, tu as localisé le fichier DOMAINE qui rassemble toutes les infos de ton site. La, tu peut créer ou bon te semble sur ton disque dure un nouveau dossier du nom de ton site pour que tu le retrouve plus facilement. Mais ce n'est pas obligatoire, le nom n'as pas d'importance.

Une fois ce dossier créé, glisse tout simplement le fichier domaine ainsi créer SANS LE RENOMMER dans le dossier. SI tu ouvre iWeb a ce moment la, tu verra que ton site a disparu et un nouveau fichier domaine a été créé dans le dossier "iWeb" de "Application Support". Pas de panique, tu peut réouvrir ton ancien site en cliquant tout simplement sur le fichier domaine que tu as sauver dans ton dossier perso. 

Et ça marche sur autant de fichiers domaine que tu souhaite, il est extrêmement simple dans ce cas de gérer de nombreux sites différents sans que ce soit trop contraignant. il faut juste bien que le dossier DOMAINE ne soit pas renommer et donc le mieux est de le placer dans un dossier.


----------



## cyb85 (10 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai pas tout lu... :rose: 11 pages c'est trop!!! pour moi...
J'ai créé mon site avec Iweb: http://www.zingaro-pictures.com 
mais j'ai fais les galeries photo avec photoshop CS2 (c'est hyper simple et en flash en plus). 
Tout ça pour dire, que je n'ai pas réeuci à faire que mes galeries s'ouvrent dans une nouvelle fenêtre... savez-vous si c'est possible?

Sinon concernant le programme je le trouve un peu simpliste mais très facile à aprivoiser, moi qui ai des connaissances limitée dans le domaine du webmaster...

Amitiés, Cyril


----------



## fl0rent (1 Août 2006)

Je ne sais pas mais pour creer un petit site pour mes potes je trouve iweb très bien.
Je n'ai pas le temps de concevoir mon propre site. Je l'avais fait avec nvu, mais la j'ai pas le temps .
Je souhaite placer une photo en un copier coller, et la c'est génial.
Les podcasts, le blog excellent.

Après c'est vrai qu'il y a des petits (gros ) défauts. 
Mais ce n'est qu'un début, j'attends la suite avec impatience. 

Par contre en  ce qui conceerne les liens rss, de mon blog j'ai un souci.
Il m'ouvre une page du type 
http://fp1108.free.fr/Site/Welcome.html/Site/Blog/rss.xml

Quelle type d'adresse faut il utilisez???


----------



## Michel Aix (2 Août 2006)

Au risque de paraitre débile:
j'ouvre iWeb pour le tester (j'utilise normalement Nvu) et il s'ouvre. Mais impossible de créer une page: tous les menus déroulants sont grisés et le bouton + en bas d'écran est inopérant.
J'ai la dernière version 1.1.1...


----------



## steinway59 (6 Août 2006)

cyb85 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas tout lu... :rose: 11 pages c'est trop!!! pour moi...
> J'ai cr&#233;&#233; mon site avec Iweb: http://www.zingaro-pictures.com
> mais j'ai fais les galeries photo avec photoshop CS2 (c'est hyper simple et en flash en plus).
> Tout &#231;a pour dire, que je n'ai pas r&#233;euci &#224; faire que mes galeries s'ouvrent dans une nouvelle fen&#234;tre... savez-vous si c'est possible?
> ...




Bonjour Cyril,
je viens d'aller faire un tour sur ton site de photos : bravo!
j'aimerai savoir comment tu as fait avec photoshop CS2 pour faire cette mise en page de photos en flash??
merci!


----------



## saturnin (6 Août 2006)

Petite question, un truc qui me rend fou : est il possible de changer la couleur des polices dans les entrées blog? (j'ai beau essayer j'y arrive pas)


----------



## Tonton Nestor (8 Août 2006)

Petite question au passage, quand vous mettez &#224; jour votre site sur .Mac, vous choisissez "Publier sur.Mac" ou "Tout publier sur .Mac".

Pour ma derni&#232;re M&#224;J j'ai choisi "Publier sur .mac" et mon compteur a &#233;t&#233; r&#233;initialis&#233; ? 




Edit pour Saturnin : M&#234;me avec l'inspecteur &#231;a ne fonctionne pas ??


----------



## cyb85 (10 Août 2006)

steinway59 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour Cyril,
> je viens d'aller faire un tour sur ton site de photos : bravo!



Merci beaucoup...



			
				steinway59 a dit:
			
		

> j'aimerai savoir comment tu as fait avec photoshop CS2 pour faire cette mise en page de photos en flash??
> merci!



c'est très simple sous photoshop tu fais "fichier" - "automatisation" - "gallerie web photo" et la photoshop te propose différentes possibilités... celle que j'ai utilisée s'appelle "flash gallerie 1" après tu fais tes petits réglages de couleur, de taille d'image... etc


----------



## Noodle (10 Août 2006)

J'ai déjà posé la question sur la complexité de créer un site en HTLM.
Réponse très facile! Peux-être mais lorsqu'il existe plusieurs logiciels pour vous faciliter la vie, why not!

Ma question est la suivante: à devoir acheter un logiciel lequel me conseillez-vous?
RapidWeaver +/- 33,00
Freeway +/- 110,00 ou version Pro à plus de 200,00

Voici le site que j'ai crée sur iWeb (obliger de changer pour pouvoir avoir une adresse non Mac, et des animations)

http://web.mac.com/guerrino.guerrino/iWeb/www.pandin.be/Garde.html

Merci à vous.

Bravo pour site de Zingaro!


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Août 2006)

tu as fait le site avec iWeb ?  quand je pense qu'à sa sortie certains avaient peur d'une uniformisation des sites fait par les macusers...

en tous cas, si tu veux quitter .mac, tu peux rester sur iWeb, utiliser publier vers un dossier et ensuite tranférer ce dossier sur ton espace web avec un logiciel FTP donc sans devoir rennoncer à iWeb.


----------



## Noodle (10 Août 2006)

Mais mon boss a une adresse Business, je ne peux pas mettre web.mac....../nom du boss, les clients ne vont jamais taper tout ça!

Oups un logiciel Ftp ??? Keskecekesa?

Ps: je ne sais pas faire d'animation avec iWeb

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (10 Août 2006)

que tu veuilles utiliser Freeway, Rapidweaver ou iWeb sans .mac, il faut que l'adresse business pointe vers un espace de stockage dans lequel tu auras mis le site. Les plus utilisés (ceux fournis par les fournisseurs d'accès Internet) sont accessible à travers le protocole FTP (file tranfert protocole) mais cet espace peut être sur un ordinateur chez toi.

en tous cas, iWeb t'offre les même fonctionnalités que les autres logiciels sans .mac, il faut simplement en plus aller déposer le site dans un endroit d'où tu indiqueras l'adresse.

pour le FTP, j'utilise Transmit
http://www.panic.com/transmit/iWeb+Transmit/index.html

pour l'animation, là effectivement c'est un réél problème je pense.


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2006)

Si jamais il y a encore Sandvox comme alternative facile pour créer un site web


----------



## Noodle (11 Août 2006)

Merci super l'info!!!  iWeb pas obligatoirement sur .Mac  !YES!

pour le FTP
http://www.panic.com/transmit/iWeb+Transmit/index.html

Maintenant si mon boss ne veux pas d'animation alors c'est ok!

Mais pour dans le futur okakou, est-ce que RapidWeaver est capable de faire des animations.?

Super vos p'ti conseils et astuces.


----------



## Wonto (16 Août 2006)

Petite question sur iweb...

Je viens de créer un site avec ce logiciel et j'aimerais autoriser les commantaire sur le blog.

Mais quand je publie, pas moyen d'avoir cette fonction... Ceci serait il possible qu'avec .mac? Si oui c'est con, sinon comment faire...

Merci pour les reponses!


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2006)

Oui, les commentaires ne sont seulement dispos que si l'on poss&#232;de DotMac.


----------



## Wonto (16 Août 2006)

héé bhein encore une bonne nouvelle...

C'est un peu debile non?

Mais bon faut bien qu'ils poussent leurs produit!


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2006)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu débile non?


Ben non, c'est pas débile, c'est juste que la technologie permettant de mettre des commentaires dans iWeb n'est pas supporté par d'autres fournisseurs d'accès, ce qui est logique.


----------



## raphpascual (17 Août 2006)

Wonto a dit:
			
		

> héé bhein encore une bonne nouvelle...
> 
> C'est un peu debile non?
> 
> Mais bon faut bien qu'ils poussent leurs produit!



C'est exactement ça


----------



## MrJo (18 Août 2006)

On peut activer les commentaires dans iweb sans .mac via iComment. La manip est un peu chiante (on doit lancer icomment après chaque publication), mais bon c'est la seule solution. Au passage, est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à faire fonctionner iWeb Extender, qui à l'air d'etre une extension tout a fait alléchante pour iWeb. -> iwebextender.com


----------



## tinibook (28 Août 2006)

Pour faire suite avec la news du jour sur iWebmore je me permets de vous faire partager mon expérience avec iWeb.

Avec tous les commentaires putôt négatifs que j'avais lu sur iWeb et n'y connaissant strictement rien au développemment Web, je ne m'y étais pas vraiment intéressé plus que cela. Mais bon, pourquoi ne pas se forger sa propre opinion même si on ne peut pas faire plus nioubi que moi! :rose: 

Hop! On lance le logiciel (pas dans le mur, mais dans le dock  ) et on fait mumuse...et quelques heures plus tard on obtient ceci.  

Alors, je ne sais pas si mon site est de la daube niveau technique et codage mais ça marche!  Eureka!
Et la sensation qu'on a une fois qu'il est publié c'est vraiment bien groovy!

Si en plus on commence à avoir des softs sympa qui enlèvent ce bridage typiquement épol ben c'est du tout bon!


----------



## fredfish (14 Septembre 2006)

Pour les amateurs de beau matos... et ceci toujours avec Iweb !

http://www.elfbi.com/D9ACE636-98E0-...C04/FEE26E00-5A79-4563-99CA-50E660FC48CE.html

Bonne lecture à vous.
Frédéric.


----------



## zemzem (15 Septembre 2006)

fredfish a dit:


> Pour les amateurs de beau matos... et ceci toujours avec Iweb !
> 
> http://www.elfbi.com/D9ACE636-98E0-...C04/FEE26E00-5A79-4563-99CA-50E660FC48CE.html
> 
> ...



 La vaaache, ouaou le matos ... déjà en voyant ton site, je me disais que tu devais aimer la musique ... n'empèche, l'appareil qui a le plus de classe, c'est le gramo :love:  ... C'est que j'aime ça, les septantehuit tours ... j'ai même gravé ma collection de 78T de jazz sur CD ...  

Au fait, c'est où que tu habites ? et c'est quand que tu pars en vacances ? ...  

et bravo pour ton site, Fred


----------



## fredfish (19 Septembre 2006)

zemzem a dit:


> La vaaache, ouaou le matos ... déjà en voyant ton site, je me disais que tu devais aimer la musique ... n'empèche, l'appareil qui a le plus de classe, c'est le gramo :love:  ... C'est que j'aime ça, les septantehuit tours ... j'ai même gravé ma collection de 78T de jazz sur CD ...
> 
> Au fait, c'est où que tu habites ? et c'est quand que tu pars en vacances ? ...
> 
> et bravo pour ton site, Fred



Un grand merci !
Fred.


----------



## tinibook (19 Septembre 2006)

Merci, de nous faire découvrir ta passion. 
Pour faire simple: Splendide!


----------



## zebulon35 (19 Septembre 2006)

fredfish a dit:


> Pour les amateurs de beau matos... et ceci toujours avec Iweb !
> 
> http://www.elfbi.com/D9ACE636-98E0-...C04/FEE26E00-5A79-4563-99CA-50E660FC48CE.html
> 
> ...



alors là bravo pour la série 800Diamant B et W et classé audio
je suis aussi un passionné de musique mais plus modeste ( B et W 704 - cd arcam alpha 8se et ampli linn majik) : magique on s'y croirait 

300 Cd environ (non piraté  ni mp3) : jazz, blues et rock


----------



## adils (29 Septembre 2006)

slt tout le monde,

je suis en train de créer un site avec iWeb, comme étant amateur, c'est plus facile pour moi.
Cependant, une fois terminer, j'aimerai y mettre une sorte de traducteur, "façon cliquer sur le drapeau" pour choisir votre langue; est-il possible de le faire avec iweb? 
J'ai essayé avec Babel Fish, impossible.
En effet, je voudrai toucher toute la toile, c'est à dire, il sera à but commercial dans le future, mais bon, il y a encore du boulot:mouais: 
Merci pour vos réponses...


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Septembre 2006)

Un site commercial avec iWeb ??? :mouais: :hein:


----------



## zebulon35 (30 Septembre 2006)

tiens quelqu'un du forum rapidweaver ...(momo.fr )

rappeler vous des débuts de rapidweaver...
rapidweaver est destiné aux amateurs qui n'ont pas peur du code et pour celà il est au top.

iweb est plutôt destiné aux gens qui se préoccupent d'avoir un site sympa ( et même pro ) en quelques clics:
les repères d'alignement de iweb, c'est pas pratique çà?
le WYSIWYG , c'est pas pratique çà?

restons un peu objectif, tout n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir dans ce monde...

*think different*


----------



## Gwen (4 Octobre 2006)

Savez vous si il y a des possibilit&#233; de conna&#238;tre le nombre de visiteur des pages iWeb autrement qu'en pla&#231;ant un compteur sur sa page. Avant, ce genre de choses &#233;tait possible avec iComment, mais bon, si cela &#233;tait int&#233;gr&#233; avec l'offre DotMac &#231;a serai idiot de payer pour &#231;a


----------



## Kant1 (4 Octobre 2006)

Michel Aix a dit:


> Au risque de paraitre débile:
> j'ouvre iWeb pour le tester (j'utilise normalement Nvu) et il s'ouvre. Mais impossible de créer une page: tous les menus déroulants sont grisés et le bouton + en bas d'écran est inopérant.
> J'ai la dernière version 1.1.1...




J'ai le meme probleme. J'ai trouve qque part sur le web que c'est du a une version bugguee d'iweb fournie avec ton mac. (J'ai un MacBook pour ma part)

La solution serait de telecharger la maj 1.1.1 meme si tu l'as deja et de l'installer.
Probleme si tu as fait la maj en 1.1.2 tu pourras pas l'installer, il faut alors supprimer iweb, reinstaller la 1.1.1 bugguee de ton cd, puis installer la 1.1.1 du site web. Et ca devrait marcher. (devrait parce que j'ai pas essaye, j'ai la 1.1.2 et la flemme de reinstaller)


----------



## Jacou (26 Octobre 2006)

Mais quand même...
Je ne suis pas du tout webmaster, mais depuis iWeb, j'ai pu réaliser qq sites, ils valent ce qu'ils valent, mais ceux pour qui je les ai fait sont plutôt satifait

Terra Productions

Felibrige

Pacatom

bien sûr cela ne vaut pas:

Terrae Incognita

Mais au moins ça a le mérite d'être réalisable trankilou bilou à la maison et à moindre frais.
Je vais essayer rapidweaver et sandvox pour voir

Le problème dans iWeb pour moi (je ne tiens pas à avoir de compte .mac ni même d'adresse xxx.mac.com), c'est de devoir se taper la publication dans un dossier pour TOUS les sites à chaque fois. J'aimerai pouvoir n'en publier qu'un à la fois. Si je travaille sur l'un j'ai pas besoin de me retpaer la publication de tous....
Un autre regret aussi c'est de ne pas avoir la possibilité d'intégrer un peu de html, ou de flash (bien que je connaisse pas trop mais y'a des trucs sur le net à insérer assez sympa...)
Dommage aussi de ne pas pouvoir faire de stats sur les visites ou d'insérer des balises pour des stats du genre direct-stats.com


----------



## BubbaGump (9 Janvier 2007)

Bon, on aime ou pas, et c'est vrai, iWeb est peu souple sur le plan technique. Par contre sur le plan graphique il faut reconnaître que c'est agréable de se passer de code pour réaliser un sitepeu poussé je vous l'accorde. Pour répondre à ithymique, la duplication d'une page se fait très simplement : ctrl+clic sur la page déjà créée puis modification du nom de la page nouvellement créée. Simple. Encore faut-il entrer dans la logique d'iWeb qui ne semble pas très logique au regard des autres appli web. Personnellement, je réalise des site sympas avec iWeb pour des équipes de ma boîte dont les membres ne sont pas dingues d'informatique. *Par contre le revers de la médaille, c'est que je ne peux exporter un site au format iweb pour l'utiliser sur un autre MAC ou le confier à un autre utilisateur MAC. Quelqu'un a-t-il une petite idée ? *


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Janvier 2007)

Utilises iWebSites


----------



## BubbaGump (9 Janvier 2007)

&#8230;j'ai ma r&#233;ponse, ca y est, je n'&#233;tais pas aller fouiller au bon endroit ni avec le bon dossier Library. Merci MacGeneration ;-)


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Janvier 2007)

BubbaGump a dit:


> j'ai ma réponse, ca y est, je n'étais pas aller fouiller au bon endroit ni avec le bon dossier Library. Merci MacGeneration ;-)



Je t'en prie


----------



## sunflowerpower (11 Janvier 2007)

http://web.mac.com/suzanne_lafleur
Voici mon site fait en 3 jours!
Je me contente de ca puisque je ne connais rien en html!


----------



## loustic (16 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour
Je suis pass&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de ce forum, mais mon chien Loustic a voulu absolument un OS et un site. Donc c'est en cours, vite fait, bien ou mal fait.
R&#233;alis&#233; exclusivement avec iWeb, le mod&#232;le Blanc, page Vierge et page Photos.
 
Comment virer le reflet sous les photos dans le diaporama ?


----------



## zebulon35 (16 Janvier 2007)

loustic a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je suis passé à côté de ce forum, mais mon chien Loustic a voulu absolument un OS et un site. Donc c'est en cours, vite fait, bien ou mal fait.
> Réalisé exclusivement avec iWeb, le modèle Blanc, page Vierge et page Photos.
> 
> Comment virer le reflet sous les photos dans le diaporama ?



impossible, c'est une fonction non désactivable (pour le moment ?) qui est réservée aux abonnées .mac 

je trouve çà plutôt sympa


----------



## loustic (18 Janvier 2007)

zebulon35 a dit:


> impossible, c'est une fonction non désactivable (pour le moment ?) qui est réservée aux abonnées .mac
> 
> je trouve çà plutôt sympa


Loustic aussi.
Mais cela ne convient pas forcément à toutes les photos.


----------

